# Happy New Year folks,,,,Driveler #308,,,,



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Trying to come up with a song,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2019)

Happy New Year, buds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy New Year, buds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Back at cha,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Good one,,,,thanks,,,,I found a Kid Rock one,,,,but language,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2019)

Well...it is a traditional New Year's song! (Note the bullet hole decal on the stand-up bass!).


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Well...it is a traditional New Year's song! (Note the bullet hole decal on the stand-up bass!).


Mng Dave,,,,I was thinking non traditional,,,,always a good song,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Well...it is a traditional New Year's song! (Note the bullet hole decal on the stand-up bass!).


How's that Green Monster?


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2019)

Doing fine...up to no good I'm sure, since I'm at the office, and it's at home with my wife, who is on vacation.  I expect her to fire it up, head down the road to the store anytime now, with her smiling and terrorizing the import-car kids with the coffee-can, bee-hive mufflers.  (She calls that procedure "Millennial Mayhem").


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Doing fine...up to no good I'm sure, since I'm at the office, and it's at home with my wife, who is on vacation.  I expect her to fire it up, head down the road to the store anytime now, with her smiling and terrorizing the import-car kids with the coffee-can, bee-hive mufflers.  (She calls that procedure "Millennial Mayhem").


? ? ? ?


----------



## normaldave (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh, here's a better song selection:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2019)

b'fast for 8 done and cleaned up now it is time to continue with chores.   Next up, picking up pecans before the rain comes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

31 degrees out here today,,,,but strong SW wind,,,,makes it feel colder than it is,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 27, 2019)

Mornin evaboby...
Glad to see so many survive christmas.
Making pork sausage today.Sould be about 25 lbs.  when I,m finished.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Phone is acting up on Forum, reckon I need to go to desktop.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Phone is acting up on Forum, reckon I need to go to desktop.


Get you one of the new phones... only need a small mortgage to buy it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Get you one of the new phones... only need a small mortgage to buy it.



Actually, I think it is the new format. It never did this on the old one. I get the “Oops, we encountered a problem” quite often now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I think it is the new format. It never did this on the old one. I get the “Oops, we encountered a problem” quite often now.


Maybe clear your cache,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Trying to get motivated to hook up my surround sound to Big TV. I have or had a set of RF(wireless) rear speakers for it, but can't find them. Brand new in a box and never used. Hope I didn't get rid of them unknowingly after moving into this house. I got rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2019)

pecans up, batch of dumplings made, left overs for lunch (not dinner since I didn't cook), and kitchen cleaned up.

wheeeeeee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2019)

H22 bringing home Brunswick stew for suppa. Been wanting some. Haven't had any in years. Reminds me of my Mama's mama. She always had it with buttered loaf bread.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2019)

that sounds good to deaf, buds,,,,,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to get motivated to hook up my surround sound to Big TV. I have or had a set of RF(wireless) rear speakers for it, but can't find them. Brand new in a box and never used. Hope I didn't get rid of them unknowingly after moving into this house. I got rid of a bunch of stuff.


I did this yesterday! I about lost it. I have set up a lot of electronics in my life but getting the Bluetooth and wireless connections to all sing in harmony had me drinking just after noon. 

It's all set up now and I can blast Metallica and play high def hunting vids from my phone and then switch back to the witch's ghost hunting shows with the push of a button. I got this for her as she is the only other person in the hizzle that watches TV nowadays besides Clemson foosball. Reminds me, there may or may not be a big Clemson foosball game coming on tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> I did this yesterday! I about lost it. I have set up a lot of electronics in my life but getting the Bluetooth and wireless connections to all sing in harmony had me drinking just after noon.
> 
> It's all set up now and I can blast Metallica and play high def hunting vids from my phone and then switch back to the witch's ghost hunting shows with the push of a button. I got this for her as she is the only other person in the hizzle that watches TV nowadays besides Clemson foosball. Reminds me, there may or may not be a big Clemson foosball game coming on tomorrow.



I gave H22 one for Christmas. Said it was too big for the outside TV so thank goodness my son came over and got it hooked up to the big TV. GON get H22 a smaller one for outside. Looking forward to blasting the neighbors with all the UGA music I have on my phone and he can blast the National Anthem while watching Nascar. 
My Diddy went to Clemson, so I caint hate em too bad.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gave H22 one for Christmas. Said it was too big for the outside TV so thank goodness my son came over and got it hooked up to the big TV. GON get H22 a smaller one for outside. Looking forward to blasting the neighbors with all the UGA music I have on my phone and he can blast the National Anthem while watching Nascar.
> My Diddy went to Clemson, so I caint hate em too bad.


I've now spent more time in GA than any other state. Calcs are- 24 years GA, 15 SC, 2 TX, 1 Haji land. Delta- ~2,800 nights in a hotel from China to California. 

I do love me some Dawgs, born right here in Mayretta! Have been following Clemson foosball for nearly 35 years, most of which was not fun...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  C'mone 7am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2019)

How 2 people accumulate soooooo much trash is beyond me...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Couple days ago Christmas music starts blasting behind the hizzle. It’s like Elvis is on my back porch. The Mrs is upstairs trying to sleep for night shift and text me where’s that music coming from. I check it out and head over the neighbors where it’s coming from. She has speakers on the patio synched to the inside sound system. She’s like, “I didn’t know those were even on.”


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Couple days ago Christmas music starts blasting behind the hizzle. It’s like Elvis is on my back porch. The Mrs is upstairs trying to sleep for night shift and text me where’s that music coming from. I check it out and head over the neighbors where it’s coming from. She has speakers on the patio synched to the inside sound system. She’s like, “I didn’t know those were even on.”





My neighbors know better, but they're several hundreds of yards off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2019)

Ready for some foosball tmrow !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My neighbors know better, but they're several hundreds of yards off.



Their good folk, we get along well with. She had the music blasting in the house and likely couldn’t hear the outside speakers were blasting also.

Yep, ready for some football!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Evening, chowing down on a big ol Christmas supper plate. Man, this stuff has seasoned up even better now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Wheww, that was delicious, but now I'm stuffed. 

Now I've got to go back to my TV/Bose Surround set up and find out why I have audio, but no Picture. I must have accidentally pulled something loose when I cleaned up all the wiring and wire tied it all together neatly. Probably going to have to tear it apart to find out what pulled loose.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2019)

Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening, chowing down on a big ol Christmas supper plate. Man, this stuff has seasoned up even better now.


Always better the second day!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.


I would but by the time I drive up there it would probably heat up to just forty below.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.



Swampyank maybe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Always better the second day!



Actually on the 3rd day now, cooked it made up the cocktail sauce Christmas Eve. You are absolutely correct though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2019)

Well got my picture back on the TV. It was nothing but a glitch in my cable signal. I had the audio and my guide, but when I’d choose the channel the screen would go black and say it was connecting with 2 of 3 dots lit with # 2 flashing and need all three lit.

I powered it off manually, waited about 30 secs and powered back on and there was a picture. 

Nothing had come disconnected.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## cramer (Dec 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.


Not me. That's  bone chilling


----------



## cramer (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning  Bat


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Howdy cramer.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.


Thanks for the offer, but have to pass. 48 hours on the west slope of Vinson Massif was enough of that for me. You can borrow my E.W.S. gear if you want.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go with me to interior Alaska? 65 degrees below zero right now.



No thanks, wife has a pic of the Fairbanks FD fighting a car fire at those temps. The car is turning to a block of ice as they spray and fight the fire. That’s crazy cold.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning folks.....


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks.....


Morning Ruger, did you see the A.F. game last night?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

I did not, looks like we won against a mediocre team.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Spent much of the day at the hospital. Expensive tests and getting poked and prodded is getting old.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Spent much of the day at the hospital. Expensive tests and getting poked and prodded is getting old.


Ouch!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Ouch!



Just to end the day with, “keep doing what your doing.”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Has these warm afternoons got the fish biting for you?


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Haven't had a chance yet, P.T. mid morning every day gets in the way. Thinking about this afternoon, but that would mean missing ball games.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

We’re getting a very light rain right now. Thought I heard it on the metal chimney cap, checked outside and it’s light rain, gutters are running.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We’re getting a very light rain right now. Thought I heard it on the metal chimney cap, checked outside and it’s light rain, gutters are running.


Just checked and looks like we got enough to wet a windshield. According to the pro - liar on 2 the storms are gonna hold of till tomorrow night, I might hit the pond early then and watch football today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

morning Cramer, bat bro, Ruger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good morning G......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger, I'd rather do the poking than be poked.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning Gman.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger, I'd rather do the poking than be poked.



Amen G.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

Sure hope it hasn't rained here yet.   I've trusted the weather to hold off and didn't unload the sacks of sakrete off the back of the truck yesterday.

Back was tired from picking up 10 gallons of pecans and rolling out dumplings.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

What ya building with sackrete?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning.... Live from the Hay field!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> What ya building with sackrete?



bases for swam traps for bees.    I have one hive I am sure will swarm this year and just in case someone else's near by come along.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.... Live from the Hay field!



In case you haven't heard you make hay when the sun shines.   


Oh and morning bloodbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen.



Chief, good day sir.   Is the big screen working still?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Had some light sprinkles here last night, pretty wet out with a light fog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, good day sir.   Is the big screen working still?




Yessir, some kind of glitch in the receiver. Powered off and back on and it connected.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Had some light sprinkles here last night, pretty wet out with a light fog.



I've checked and the patio is still dry.    Did put the grill cover back on already this AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Audio is much improved with that Bose sound and Sub with a Center channel. No surround for now unless I can find those wireless rear channel speakers. No big deal actually, sounds good without them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Football this afternoon, fly to LittleRock tomorrow, new granddaughter Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've checked and the patio is still dry.    Did put the grill cover back on already this AM




Speaking of grill, I've got to cook some steaks today on mine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

My son has just about got me talked into a Arizona Elk hunt next season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

The quarterback for the AF team is from right here in Hampton. Went to Christian School in McDonough. 

The announcers were high on that young man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My son has just about got me talked into a Arizona Elk hunt next season.



Man, that would be nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, that would be nice.


We have done the math and I can get it done for 2k or maybe less, flight included. That is and always has been the #1 animal I wanted to hunt.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning y’all. Elk hunt would be nice. Just go before your body gets wore out like mine is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> We have done the math and I can get it done for 2k or maybe less, flight included. That is and always has been the #1 animal I wanted to hunt.



That would be exciting.    Considered doing it in the SW once upon a time and was told get your mountain legs in shape NOW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. Elk hunt would be nice. Just go before your body gets wore out like mine is.



That is why I choose to do it 20 years ago but even then with trail horses.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My son has just about got me talked into a Arizona Elk hunt next season.



Let me know if taking an old guy along would make it cheaper for you guys. I might be able to arrange something.

My BIL killed his unguided in Wyoming this year.
BIL is more your age.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be exciting.    Considered doing it in the SW once upon a time and was told get your mountain legs in shape NOW.


Yeah I would need to start conditioning soon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let me know if taking an old guy along would make it cheaper for you guys. I might be able to arrange something.
> 
> My BIL killed his unguided in Wyoming this year.
> BIL is more your age.


Your in .... Mr frequent flyer?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Balmy 27 degrees here this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah I would need to start conditioning soon.


Come on up here and do an Elk hunt,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hunting is one thing, packing it out is the chore. After my in-laws packed that one out a Ranger UTV showed up at his place.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Prolly cheaper,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning fellas !!  Most excellent night in the chalk mines last night !!  Looking like a ice pack/TENS unit kinda afternoon though, back/left shoulder and neck are really bothering me.  I can do the above while watching da foosball and drankin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Your in .... Mr frequent flyer?



Better budget another 2k for when you are successful to get the trophy home.    I was able to put mine on dry ice and drive the 8 hours.   Flying or shipping the horns would be $$$$.    To move the mount from NE to GA when I moved back took a 5X5X5 foot crake to be built.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning fellas !!  Most excellent night in the chalk mines last night !!  Looking like a ice pack/TENS unit kinda afternoon though, back/left shoulder and neck are really bothering me.  I can do the above while watching da foosball and drankin.



Glad the TENS is helping a bit, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Third Elk hunt coming up in a couple weeks here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

morning SwampY and quack


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hunting is one thing, packing it out is the chore. After my in-laws packed that one out a Ranger UTV showed up at his place.



Those boys are younger than either of us.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81578---,00.html


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning SwampY and quack


Mng GW,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

bbs as the cheekens want out and their daily cracked corn treat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

My BILs wasn’t big and still a chore to get out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

26 hour drive to Tucson from here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

CMP I didn't realize you guys had Elk


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My BILs wasn’t big and still a chore to get out.View attachment 996998




Daggum horse almost.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

There’s huntable elk as close as Kentucky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum horse almost.


I would be the dude that shoot a 150 lb button head?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh, your .308 will do fine with the right load. That’s what killed that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Gotta bro on here that his Uncle owned a high fence operation for elk.  He brings me vacuumed pack Elk tenderloin !!!  It's all I can do to walk to the mailbox.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s huntable elk as close as Kentucky.


I know but have you ever read about how hard it is to get a tag. This hunt isn't just about the Elk, it's also about me visiting my son in the state he lives in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> CMP I didn't realize you guys had Elk


About an hour from me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I know but have you ever read about how hard it is to get a tag. This hunt isn't just about the Elk, it's also about me visiting my son in the state he lives in.


Lottery here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I know but have you ever read about how hard it is to get a tag. This hunt isn't just about the Elk, it's also about me visiting my son in the state he lives in.



Different deal if your wanting to see AZ and not meet some place. AZ has everything from desert down by Tucson to snow capped mountains at Flagstaff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I would be the dude that shoot a 150 lb button head?




Only advice I can give you, is to do it while you can!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I know but have you ever read about how hard it is to get a tag. This hunt isn't just about the Elk, it's also about me visiting my son in the state he lives in.





Amen Bbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Different deal if your wanting to see AZ and not meet some place. AZ has everything from desert down by Tucson to snow capped mountains at Flagstaff.


We would be hunting the NF near flagstaff


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good info on this guides site, $175 just to apply for drawing, deadline in a couple months.

https://www.chappellguideservice.com/arizona-draw-101


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good place to start....

https://www.azgfd.com/hunting/draw/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I would be the dude that shoot a 150 lb button head?



They weigh 150 when they drop on the ground for the first time.


Luckily we had horses to drag mine out.   I had 400 lbs of meat off on mine.   Couldn't eat it all before it got some freezer burn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only advice I can give you, is to do it while you can!!




My Dad use to preach to me to save/invest.  I was going to Argentina/Mexico dove/duck hunting.  I told him, I was going to do it while I could afford it and while I could.  He admitted to me before he died that I was actually right


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Just noticed a ground blind 15 yards right behind me. It's brushed in very well! No clue who it belongs to.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Dad use to preach to me to save/invest.  I was going to Argentina/Mexico dove/duck hunting.  I told him, I was going to do it while I could afford it and while I could.  He admitted to me before he died that I was actually right


If I had the money, would love to see Patagonia,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just noticed a ground blind 15 yards right behind me. It's brushed in very well! No clue who it belongs to.



could be yours if the price is right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just noticed a ground blind 15 yards right behind me. It's brushed in very well! No clue who it belongs to.




Trespasser????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Trespasser????


I don't think so. I'm close to the property line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

All right, got the grill set up for the steaks tonight for the BIG games. 

It practically NEVER fails, I’m working for the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2019)

Mornin`, folks. My regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Went ahead and took the tree down. MizT is on a domestic rampage today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

No can sleep . .


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Went ahead and took the tree down. MizT is on a domestic rampage today.


Rut ro raggy!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No can sleep . .


Fix another dranky drink.... it's working for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No can sleep . .




How much did ya get?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Fix another dranky drink.... it's working for me.


Just cracked one,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Just cracked one,,,,


If I didn't have a crock pot full of busketty sauce that needs stir'n going I'd be take'n a nap right now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Got the boy cleaning up the barn,,,,gotta do brakes for the wife's car next week,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

That Heel Rescue is good for your hands too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> If I didn't have a crock pot full of busketty sauce that needs stir'n going I'd be take'n a nap right now.



Nap would be good before the game and after killin off the last of the Chili with a big ol bowl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> How much did ya get?




Less than 2 hrs.  Benadryl/Melatonin/Flexaril/Hydracone


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 2 hrs.  Benadryl/Melatonin/Flexaril/Hydracone


The hydrocodone will keep you up,,,,Flexeril too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Benadryl and you'll be out,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The hydrocodone will keep you up,,,,Flexeril too,,,,




Hydrocodone is the only thing that I`m allergic to, that I know of. I can`t take anti-inflammatories, because of my kidneys, but I`m not actually allergic to them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The hydrocodone will keep you up,,,,Flexeril too,,,,




Doc Yank in the house . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doc Yank in the house . .


Just saying,,,,trying to help,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The hydrocodone will keep you up,,,,Flexeril too,,,,


I have major problems sleeping. Always have and the older I get, the more that I am up at 2am. I used to go run 5 or 7 miles and then come home and get a nap, but the screws in my back are causing problems and that is a no-go.

I have completely quit asking for and taking power meds, but last year, I took two hydrocodone's in the airport and I was asleep before he plane took off and the guy next to me had to shake me to wake me up when we landed in NYC. They provide power burst of 'knock-out' but then you wake up wide open after a few hours. They also give you a hangover.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> I have major problems sleeping. Always have and the older I get, the more that I am up at 2am. I used to go run 5 or 7 miles and then come home and get a nap, but the screws in my back are causing problems and that is a no-go.
> 
> I have completely quit asking for and taking power meds, but last year, I took two hydrocodone's in the airport and I was asleep before he plane took off and the guy next to me had to shake me to wake me up when we landed in NYC. They provide power burst of 'knock-out' but then you wake up wide open after a few hours. They also give you a hangover.


I've been on them for years,,,,they act like speed to me,,,,if I take a benadryl,I'm out in like 5 mins,,,,but your right hydrocodone does give you a hangover,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Everybody is different,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2019)

H22 JUST lit the grill for some ribs I requested. It started raining.
Story of his life.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 28, 2019)

Back on the low carb eating plan.Teriyaki chicken and green beans for supper.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Both hydrocodone and Flexerill list drowsiness as a known side effect. Alcohol enhances the effects of both of them. I couldn’t take either and fly.

Hydrocodone will give a positive on a drug test in the same category as Oxy.
Flexerill won’t show on a standard drug test.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2019)

hey Nic did you find out what the dogs and chickens were upset over the other day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Nic did you find out what the dogs and chickens were upset over the other day?




I`m not positive but I suspect a coon. I put my son`s Heeler out there before daylight yesterday morning and he tied up with something for a few seconds. He came back grinning and bleeding from one bite. There wasn`t any fuss from out there last night or this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Back on the low carb eating plan.Teriyaki chicken and green beans for supper.




Lost 'bout 60lbs on low carbs , kept the weight off for 3yrs.  Losing it ain't hard, keeping it off is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Both hydrocodone and Flexerill list drowsiness as a known side effect. Alcohol enhances the effects of both of them. I couldn’t take either and fly.
> 
> Hydrocodone will give a positive on a drug test in the same category as Oxy.
> Flexerill won’t show on a standard drug test.


Everyone is different,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Take Burrow out . . .Fat lady done sang . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Best QB ever since Tom Brady,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take Burrow out . . .Fat lady done sang . .


Idiots. SMH.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

WHODAT???

LSWHO......DATS WHO!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Best QB ever since Tom Brady,,,,


Yeah, and just what does he get for all his lifetime of work (other than a statue of a G.T. football / baseball / basketball coach)... He gets to freeze his tail off in Cleveland and ruin the rest of his career playing for a nothing team. And no he ain't gonna make it better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson vs OSU should be a good one !!!  Come on ACC!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clemson vs OSU should be a good one !!!  Come on ACC!!!


Gonna be LSU vs Clemson,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Not too sure 'bout Clemp vs osu??  From what little I've seen this year, don't think LSU can be beat ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

OSU vs LSU, Clemson stankin up the place . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Clemson best be stepping up soon if it’s to happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Hey Bo$$. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

Howd Chuck !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howd Chuck !!!



Enjoyed talking to you the other day Mil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoyed talking to you the other day Mil.




Always brother !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

Evenin folks!

I ain’t believing Clemson, ain’t lookin too good so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Chief they coming back. Only a 2 point game now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Chief they coming back. Only a 2 point game now.



10-4 BO$$, I like Clemson, but I sort of want to see LSU kick OS’s butt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good Tiger morning to yall. Going to go and fly to ChattVegas and back today to get those last two segments in. 

Our boy from Cartersville got it done! Happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 29, 2019)

Good morning drivelers.
Thanks for the coffee G.
Safe travels to all today.
Swampy ...hope you have your rain jacket close.
Need to do some work on an out building this a.m...Then meeting friends  for lunch at Copelands up toward Rugers hizzle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning drivelers.
> Thanks for the coffee G.
> Safe travels to all today.
> Swampy ...hope you have your rain jacket close.
> Need to do some work on an out building this a.m...Then meeting friends  for lunch at Copelands up toward Rugers hizzle.


Copeland's is good eats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good morning folks......moving slow from staying up for the game. Much to do today as I’m headed out for a grand daughters birth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

Sinus problems this morning. Got up to go hunting and my head feels like it's going to explode!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks......moving slow from staying up for the game. Much to do today as I’m headed out for a grand daughters birth.



10-4, moving a little slow myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks......moving slow from staying up for the game. Much to do today as I’m headed out for a grand daughters birth.


Is she local or do you have to travel to see her?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sinus problems this morning. Got up to go hunting and my head feels like it's going to explode!



Uhhhg!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Is she local or do you have to travel to see her?



Conway, AR about 45 minutes North of Little Rock.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sinus problems this morning. Got up to go hunting and my head feels like it's going to explode!


I have developed the absolute worst sinuses in the world to the point that it wakes me up and ruins my days. My doc prescribed me Alelastine and it has been a game changer. Get you some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Conway, AR about 45 minutes North of Little Rock.



I’ll be dang, I know someone that lives there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

That’s a really pretty area up through there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

I lived in that area for about 15 years, that’s how my son ended up there.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 29, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Mornin Bat!

Miss Daisy doin all right?


----------



## Batjack (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Bat!
> 
> Miss Daisy doin all right?


Letting her sleep in since we don't have to go to P.T. today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I lived in that area for about 15 years, that’s how my son ended up there.



Grew up with these folks in NOLA. Miz Pat and Mr JOHN and there 3 kids. Miz Pat was like a 2nd Mom AND she had permission to whip our butts if need be. She and Mom were best friends and Dad and Mr JOHN were very tight also. Heck, we took family vacations together with them. 

Pete their oldest boy and my sister were boyfriend and girl friend.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

A lot of the country equate Arkansas to redneck, but about 25 miles away from Conway is where the first use of IMRT (Intensely Modulated Radiation Therapy) was introduced to the united States in the early 2000's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> I have developed the absolute worst sinuses in the world to the point that it wakes me up and ruins my days. My doc prescribed me Alelastine and it has been a game changer. Get you some!


Is that a sinus spray?


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2019)

Good  morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
I 2 am moving slowly ,  perhaps  a result  of watching the games last night  
Glad the thugs from Ohio went down.
LSU and Clemson  will be one for the ages


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2019)

We really need more coaches to tell their teams to let the other team "feel our violence  "


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

I flew C-130s there in the military, Really started my world travels those 10 years. Moved back after I retired, was flying international air freight. Didn’t matter where I lived as the trips were all over the globe.

AR is a sportsman’s dream but you best get your money somewhere else. Not much middle class there.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that a sinus spray?


Yes sir and it is not your over the counter stuff. Will set you free.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> A lot of the country equate Arkansas to redneck, but about 25 miles away from Conway is where the first use of IMRT (Intensely Modulated Radiation Therapy) was introduced to the united States in the early 2000's.



They’ve got their fair share I can assure you....maybe even a few xtra.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I flew C-130s there in the military, Really started my world travels those 10 years. Moved back after I retired, was flying international air freight. Didn’t matter where I lived as the trips were all over the globe.
> 
> AR is a sportsman’s dream but you best get your money somewhere else. Not much middle class there.



Yessir, totally agree.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Rain has stopped for now in 30055.   

Morning to all the late we watched f'ball last night crowd.    I tried to watch the refs give the game to Clempson through my eyelids.    But saw the replay this AM.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I flew C-130s there in the military, Really started my world travels those 10 years. Moved back after I retired, was flying international air freight. Didn’t matter where I lived as the trips were all over the globe.
> 
> AR is a sportsman’s dream but you best get your money somewhere else. Not much middle class there.




Only been there passing through on the interstate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

cramer said:


> We really need more coaches to tell their teams to let the other team "feel our violence  "



And that came back to bite them too!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff, here’s a story to affirm your position. Several military guys wanted to deer hunt in the Ozarks. I was the only one of 4 that really hunted. We get up north driving deeper in the Ozarks in of all things a VW camper. Pull into a gas station. Old school over hanging porch, couple pumps, general store attached.  Old boys hanging out inside telling yarns. One of my bunch asks where the bathroom is. The guy behind the counter says, “10,000 dang trees round here and this boy needs a bathroom.” It was a real deliverance moment, I rounded up my city buds and got them on the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain has stopped for now in 30055.
> 
> Morning to all the late we watched f'ball last night crowd.    I tried to watch the refs give the game to Clempson through my eyelids.    But saw the replay this AM.



Give it to them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Give it to them?



I saw multiple questionable calls.   The biggie was the no catch fumble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeff, here’s a story to affirm your position. Several military guys wanted to deer hunt in the Ozarks. I was the only one of 4 that really hunted. We get up north driving deeper in the Ozarks in of all things a VW camper. Pull into a gas station. Old school over hanging porch, couple pumps, general store attached.  Old boys hanging out inside telling yarns. One of my bunch asks where the bathroom is. The guy behind the counter says, “10,000 dang trees round here and this boy needs a bathroom.” It was a real deliverance moment, I rounded up my city buds and got them on the road.



10-4, get up in those Ozarks and it’s a different world from LR and Conway. 
In all of the years of doing the WWE I take note of the actual fan base attending the show. I came to the conclusion over the years that AR, LIT to be specific has some of the poorest, overweight, gov dependent appearing fans I’ve ever seen. It is rather noticeable how many at least appear to be obese, or medically handicapped.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, get up in those Ozarks and it’s a different world from LR and Conway.
> In all of the years of doing the WWE I take note of the actual fan base attending the show. I came to the conclusion over the years that AR, LIT to be specific has some of the poorest, overweight, gov dependent appearing fans I’ve ever seen. It is rather noticeable how many at least appear to be obese, or medically handicapped.



I would agree with that. Living around LIT was great, drive N or W and you had the Ozark and Quachita mountains. Drive S and it was huge swamps, drive E and it was Delta, huge bean and rice fields. Paradise for an outdoorsman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw multiple questionable calls.   The biggie was the no catch fumble.



I don’t recall that one, may have missed it with distractions of Cuzz and Jag cutting up with each other. 

Might have to go back and watch that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I would agree with that. Living around LIT was great, drive N or W and you had the Ozark and Quachita mountains. Drive S and it was huge swamps, drive E and it was Delta, huge bean and rice fields. Paradise for an outdoorsman.



Absolutely!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

I could tell you guys stories from a small town south of Milledgeville that would rival Arky. This particular town is lined in chalk money that Trump's anything that you ever heard. I purchased beer from a sheriff on a Sunday morning (before it was legal)...will just leave it at that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> I could tell you guys stories from a small town south of Milledgeville that would rival Arky. This particular town is lined in chalk money that Trump's anything that you ever heard. I purchased beer from a sheriff on a Sunday morning (before it was legal)...will just leave it at that.



That same trip had a guy start walking behind me as I came back to camp. Black snowmobile suit, flat brimmed hat, and long squared off beard. He comes into camp, I offer him coffee he takes it with a soft thanks. I pull out a bottle of bourbon and offer to warm him up and he smiles big. He was carrying a BAR cradled in his left arm, right hand resting on top. When he moved his right hand you could see his hand print in the rifle finish. That boy lived with that rifle in his hand. Lived near our camp, hunted year round, turned me on to the local bootlegger.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 29, 2019)

38 deg here and pouring rain,,,,


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2019)

Summertime  here, minus the sunshine


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw multiple questionable calls.   The biggie was the no catch fumble.



I didn't record that Game, but I googled it. Definitely a bad call by the refs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

cramer said:


> Summertime  here, minus the sunshine



Yep, and plum sloppy-nasty imo. 

More rain to come later on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't record that Game, but I googled it. Definitely a bad call by the refs.



Glad you agree.   The number of commentators who can't open their eyes for wanting to see orange team win again is unbelievable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you agree.   The number of commentators who can't open their eyes for wanting to see orange team win again is unbelievable.



He took 4 running steps with that ball firmly between both hands, plain as day. Ray Charles coulda seen it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you agree.   The number of commentators who can't open their eyes for wanting to see orange team win again is unbelievable.



Or it could be Hate of State.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He took 4 running steps with that ball firmly between both hands, plain as day. Ray Charles coulda seen it.



20/20 vision on your part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or it could be Hate of State.



I’ve got to admit I’m not a fan of theirs at all. 

With that being said, I don’t like a bad call like that whether I’m a fan of the team or not. 

A bad call is a bad call....period.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Too be honest, I would’ve preferred to see LSU take them to the cleaners in the NC Game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m not a fan of a TigA team vs a TigeR team in the NC either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Think I’ll go watch LSU game again, might accidentally doze off into a nap.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

Airport is a mess! Clear/Precheck wait was a loooong 1 min 30 seconds.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

And it's full of purple and gold, smells funny too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Afternoon gents !! 

AR also has the largest reserves of Bauxite in the USA.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2019)

About to introduce the left coats yanks to deer back strap and wild turkey thigh meat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

The wife just made a huge batch of her home made cheekun noodle soup !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon gents !!
> 
> AR also has the largest reserves of Bauxite in the USA.




It also has the only stone, called novacuite, in this hemisphere. And that stuff is NICE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It also has the only stone, called novacuite, in this hemisphere. And that stuff is NICE.




I'll quiz my brother on that and see if they run across it while mining Bauxite.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

H22 in the kitchen cutting up a deer. Guess I'll be wrapping meat this afternoon. We did run to Athens town and picked up the honey baked ham he got from his work. GON be good for New Years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> And it's full of purple and gold, smells funny too.



I would bet that’s your upper lip you smell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fatest deer I've ever seen. Back strap. Ya think it's been eating some corn. Say it aint so.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll quiz my brother on that and see if they run across it while mining Bauxite.



While I was in AR there was several Reynolds plants for processing that bauxite into aluminum cable. Reynolds asked the state for a tax break on the electricity. Clinton was governor and didn’t support the initiative. Reynolds shut their plants and thousands lost jobs. The country then elected him President.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> While I was in AR there was several Reynolds plants for processing that bauxite into aluminum cable. Reynolds asked the state for a tax break on the electricity. Clinton was governor and didn’t support the initiative. Reynolds shut their plants and thousands lost jobs. The country then elected him President.




My brother bought all Reynold's reserves.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My brother bought all Reynold's reserves.



Smart, lots of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Reynolds Wrap, how many miles of it have we used ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

A buddy that I rabbit hunted with lived near the little town named for the ore.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...x87cd542fd1fe4211:0x73fa1a0e3ffca86b?hl=en-us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Better known as "tin foil..."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Y


Hooked On Quack said:


> Reynolds Wrap, how many miles of it have we used ???



Yep, boats, planes, car trim, housewares a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> A buddy that I rabbit hunted with lived near the little town named for the ore.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...x87cd542fd1fe4211:0x73fa1a0e3ffca86b?hl=en-us




I've been there and checked out their mining operations.  Of 'course it was a duck hunting trip too !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yep, boats, planes, car trim, housewares a bunch of stuff.




People don't realize they touch Kaolin every day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2019)

I don`t know if Reynolds made it or not, but I have strung a whole lot of aluminum up in the sky. Even energized ol` Coozie at 115,000 volts on it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

At the time I was there the mine didn’t care if you hunted on their property as long as you stayed away from operations. There was thousands of acres of scrub growth to rabbit hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know if Reynolds made it or not, but I have strung a whole lot of aluminum up in the sky. Even energized ol` Coozie at 115,000 volts on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 997159




Ole Coozie wasn't skeered, and a traveling dood !!!  Always been curious, what to do with your hard hat when you retire ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Coozie wasn't skeered, and a traveling dood !!!  Always been curious, what to do with your hard hat when you retire ???




Mine nailed to a rafter in the barn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine nailed to a rafter in the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 997160




Thought about shooting mine full of holes and hanging in my home office...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought about shooting mine full of holes and hanging in my home office...




I thought about putting on my hooks and running up and down a couple of poles, then swapping out to my tree hooks and going up a down a couple of pines.


But I changed my mind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Got some deer tenderloin, sausage, bulk sausage thawing.  Gonna shishkabob the tenderloin with onions/pepper/skrimp/sausage, Dawn's gonna take the bulk deer sausage and make some sausage/gravy/biscuits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Wife left me to go see "Gym..."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sh


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me to go see "Gym..."



She’ll be tuckered out and easy to catch when she gets back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sh
> 
> 
> She’ll be tuckered out and easy to catch when she gets back.




Ain't too much worried 'bout the catching, she's usually chasing me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought about putting on my hooks and running up and down a couple of poles, then swapping out to my tree hooks and going up a down a couple of pines.
> 
> 
> But I changed my mind.



Can't say that I blame ya. 

I used them things a couple of times when I was a young lad and retired them right quick the 1st or 2nd time I slipped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't too much worried 'bout the catching, she's usually chasing me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sh
> 
> 
> She’ll be tuckered out and easy to catch when she gets back.




LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

H22 just hung his on a chair in the man cave. He never liked that white one(foreman's hat)  so he put all the stickers on his 1st yellow one. It was his fav. 32 years! Cody put it on Christmas and it fit him perfect. They both got bugga heads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Got the AC on  . .  12/2019, and uga still hasn't won a NC . .


----------



## Batjack (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the AC on .


It still hasn't gotten cold enough for me to turn mine off.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the AC on  . .  12/2019, and uga still hasn't won a NC . .



Their just a breath away from winning for the 39th time so I hear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Still 1980 . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still 1980 . . .



I still remember that night in NOLA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I still remember that night in NOLA.


That night H22 and ya'll saw that guy rip the leather jacket off the GA guy and a fight broke out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That night H22 and ya'll saw that guy rip the leather jacket off the GA guy and a fight broke out.



Well, that and all the purty gals roaming the French Quarter after the game. I was still a single young man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that and all the purty gals roaming the French Quarter after the game. I was still a single young man.


Dang I missed out. I wasn't there. I was in San Fransico.  But I know that you and H22 have talked about being there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang I missed out. I wasn't there. I was in San Fransico.  But I know that you and H22 have talked about being there.



So one pretty girl was not there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

At airport with my thumb out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> At airport with my thumb out.



When are they expecting the newborn?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't have any hardhats to post, my argument and a winnable argument was that they made me sweat into my electronics. Right or wrong it worked- these boots however, installed more than 100m worth of accelerators.

That screw was earned in April 2007 in St. Louis, MO at St Charles. I still wear these from time to time and the screw rides with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Don't have any hardhats to post, my argument and a winnable argument was that they made me sweat into my electronics. Right or wrong it worked- these boots however, installed more than 100m worth of accelerators.
> 
> That screw was earned in April 2007 in St. Louis, MO at St Charles. I still wear these from time to time and the screw rides with me.
> 
> View attachment 997195




What are accelerators for those of us not in the know?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

BTW, I just threw away a 30 yr old pair of inexpensive Timberland ankle boots after receiving my new pair. Couldn't beleive how long them things last me. I was rough on them too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What are accelerators for those of us not in the know?


Yea, I built these. I would love to say that I sleep good at night, but the truth is I sleep about 4 hours a night and wake my family up more nights than not. Part of the game, we got it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSgnWfbEx1A


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

The video is not working correctly. My apologies but follow the link.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> The video is not working correctly. My apologies but follow the link.



Yeah, I got it after just copy/pasting the link only. Cool Stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

That's some amazing technology. Sure will be glad the day they find an absolute cure for that menace to humanity.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That's some amazing technology. Sure will be glad the day they find an absolute cure for that menace to humanity.


Me too, will finally get some sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Me too, will finally get some sleep.



SIL is getting close to going in for a treatment of a rare form of Bone Cancer, no cure as of now. Her treatment will require 16-17 days and then 2 weeks of Quarantine with no visitors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Wind is picking up outside, wind chimes are makin music.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> SIL is getting close to going in for a treatment of a rare form of Bone Cancer, no cure as of now. Her treatment will require 16-17 days and then 2 weeks of Quarantine with no visitors.




Dang bro, not cool.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, not cool.  Prayers sent.



10-4 that gonna be rough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Wind is picking up outside, wind chimes are makin music.




Dead quiet here Chief, but that's what you get when shoot both the dogs and the wife..  hehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Quack tired of playing, no more tawkie, lots more walkie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

pewpewpew . .  hehe


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> When are they expecting the newborn?



Howdy from Conway, AR. Baby arrives in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Howdy from Conway, AR. Baby arrives in the morning.




Whoooooot, Grandpa Rugerbro !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

My


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot, Grandpa Rugerbro !!!



Who woulda thunk it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Sleep meds kicking all up in hera !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Grilled skrimps/hull on with Everglade moppin sauce, grilled tenderloin along with grillt sausage was outstanding !!! Sausage/gravy and cheddar biscuits was most awesome too !!!  I mainly prepped, wife cooked.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Dang that sounds good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang that sounds good!




It was bro, sent my co-worker home with plates full !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2019)

If I get time Ill hit a catfish house while here. There’s no good fish house I’ve found in GA. Especially in my area.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2019)

Evening everyone, doing a drop in. About to head to bed


----------



## Batjack (Dec 30, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

The word is morning

batbro and bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Live from the pines!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

Mornin`.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Sure is windy outside.    Don't believe I'd be able to sit in a tree.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has it boiled over three times yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has it boiled over three times yet?




Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is windy outside.    Don't believe I'd be able to sit in a tree.



Broke my STARS N STRIPES stick. I knew it was coming, just a matter of time. 

Reckon I’ll go get me a metal one or a telescopic flag pole very soon.

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is windy outside.    Don't believe I'd be able to sit in a tree.


Honestly, it's very calm here at the moment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

It just quit raining here a little while ago. Sometime between 11 and 4 we got a little over 6/10ths. 60 degrees. Hope it cools off to some decent hunting weather.


----------



## redeli (Dec 30, 2019)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

redeli said:


> morning all



how-d eli


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I bet that is quite cozy sleeping in there with a fire. Throw a stick on now and then as needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I bet that is quite cozy sleeping in there with a fire. Throw a stick on now and then as needed.




It really is. Traditionally, firewood is kept just to the door as you step in, but on cold nights you always lay several good blocks of wood within arm reach of your bed. Every once in a while throughout the night just reach out and toss a log on the fire.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Where you at Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Where you at Nic?




I`m at the house. In less than 2 weeks I`ll be in that tipi posted above. This afternoon I`ll be in a deerstand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m at the house. In less than 2 weeks I`ll be in that tipi posted above. This afternoon I`ll be in a deerstand.


How long does it take to set all that up?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> How long does it take to set all that up?



If I`m in a hurry, maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Balmy 35 degrees here this,,,,rain,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m in a hurry, maybe 30 minutes.


Wow... I'd fumble around for days trying to figure that out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2019)

morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow... I'd fumble around for days trying to figure that out!




It`s the ultimate camping shelter for cold and windy weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Can't get used to my new glasses! When I look down at the ground from my tree stand it almost makes me feel unbalanced!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I`m in a hurry, maybe 30 minutes.



It would take me that long to get them rocks just right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s the ultimate camping shelter for cold and windy weather.


What is the canvas made of?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't get used to my new glasses! When I look down at the ground from my tree stand it almost makes me feel unbalanced!



BTDT


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It would take me that long to get them rocks just right.


You stacking them in the creek?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT


What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What is the canvas made of?



Canvas.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What is the canvas made of?




It`s 10 oz canvas. Poles are cypress. In the old days the material was either bison or elk skins, and the poles were lodgepole pine. Army started issuing the reservation Indians canvas in the 1880s as the buffalo were being wiped out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What?



Been there done that, I got a pair one time and I’d bout kill myself on steps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> You stacking them in the creek?



OCD


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Gotta go to the S,O,S this AM,,,,goodie,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Been there done that, I got a pair one time and I’d bout kill myself on steps.


This is not good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> This is not good.



It was those transition type lenses you just move your eyeballs up and down slightly for reading or looking in general. Couldn't navigate steps very well at all going up and down long steps in Arenas/Stadiums.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It was those transition type lenses you just move your eyeballs up and down slightly for reading or looking in general. Couldn't navigate steps very well at all going up and down long steps in Arenas/Stadiums.


I've heard they do that. These are just regular glasses but the rx is a lot stronger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It was those transition type lenses you just move your eyeballs up and down slightly for reading or looking in general. Couldn't navigate steps very well at all going up and down long steps in Arenas/Stadiums.



before contacts that is what I had and really liked them once getting used to them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I've heard they do that. These are just regular glasses but the rx is a lot stronger



I do believe that would create problems for me in a deer stand also.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning folks........cup of coffee before off to the hospital


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> before contacts that is what I had and really liked them once getting used to them



That's what everyone was telling me, but I just couldn't adjust walking them steps. I wasted a pretty good chunk of $$$ on them considering they were made by Zeiss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks........cup of coffee before off to the hospital



Good morning, 

Nothin like the smell of coffee and a fresh baby in the mornin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I do believe that would create problems for me in a deer stand also.



I wear transitions, took some getting used to. About drove through the flowers leaving the doc when I got them.

I’m good to go with them now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I wear transitions, took some getting used to. *About drove through the flowers leaving the doc when I got them.*
> 
> I’m good to go with them now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Sun is shining and the birds are happy this morning. Sounds and feels like spring!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s the ultimate camping shelter for cold and windy weather.




Nic, what's it like in warm weather?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sun is shining and the birds are happy this morning. Sounds and feels like spring!



Still got some clouds here blocking....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Sunny in AR, flew near storms getting here last night


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, what's it like in warm weather?




If you can set up in the shade, you can then roll the side up about two feet off the ground on the opposite side of the wind, open the smoke flaps with the wind, and it`ll create a nice draft.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Reading a story made me wonder how many times it really happened. Buffalo out west nearly killed out the Indians were starving. In the story a small tribe gets hired by whites to guard the cattle herd in exchange for beef. They watched the herd at night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Nothing happening in the deer woods this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing happening in the deer woods this morning




I reckon it's pretty breezy there too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon it's pretty breezy there too.


Calm


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Show time, DIL just got wheeled back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Winter weather advisory here,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Show time, DIL just got wheeled back.


Hope everything goes good brother.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks, no reason to expect otherwise.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope everything goes good brother.


Sick?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I washed my hands three times when I was out this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sick?



Nope!   It is baby time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope!   It is baby time.


Cool,congrats from me,,,,New Years baby,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cool,congrats from me,,,,New Years baby,,,,



Tax deduction for the entire year.    Yippeeee skippy


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Blizzard here,,,,wind is a howling,,,,saying gusts to 45mph,,,,Winter in the tundra,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Piddlin or paddlin....not sure which.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Temps dropping,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

We got a Grandpa yet?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Hope momma is doing well.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

Everyone is happy and healthy, thanks folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats Gramps,,,,beautiful baby,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats Paw Paw and to all the family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats RugerPaw !!  Just 2 nights off 3 then work the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2019)

My bad, good afternoon !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 997271View attachment 997272


Biggest congratulations to your family Bob! Children are a wonderful gift from heaven! 

Don't say nothing but ... New born babies scare the crap outa me! I feel like they are so fragile! I'd rather look and not touch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

Leftover backstrap... Oh God!


----------



## cramer (Dec 30, 2019)

Congratulations  Grandpa ! !!
She's  beautiful . 
I'm  like Blood  around newborns, but when the grandaughters  were born, I couldn't  wait to hold them. 
With granddaughters ,  you gotta get your talking in now, 'cause these  girls of mine, don't  let me get two words in nowadays


----------



## cramer (Dec 30, 2019)

We have a grandson  coming in March, so when I want to start a riot , I  say "boys rule", then run


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Biggest congratulations to your family Bob! Children are a wonderful gift from heaven!
> 
> Don't say nothing but ... New born babies scare the crap outa me! I feel like they are so fragile! I'd rather look and not touch!




They all look like lil aliens to me, I'm skeered of 'em . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2019)

The wife's been cooking the Red Lobster cheddar cheese biscuits from Walmart, they were amazing under the venison sausage gravy !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The wife's been cooking the Red Lobster cheddar cheese biscuits from Walmart, they were amazing under the venison sausage gravy !!


The wife makes them homemade,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

I won’t see her for a couple months so I’m cowboying up and holding her as much as I can.


----------



## cramer (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I won’t see her for a couple months so I’m cowboying up and holding her as much as I can.


You need to let Quack moderate for a while and hold that little  angel


----------



## cramer (Dec 30, 2019)

Umm, the baby, not Quack .  In case I confused  anyone


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2019)

What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Congratulations Granpa Ruger!

Don't get much better.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2019)

cramer said:


> Umm, the baby, not Quack .  In case I confused  anyone



When you said angel I knew you weren’t talking about Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 997271View attachment 997272


That is priceless. PRECIOUS!  Congrats! 


blood on the ground said:


> Biggest congratulations to your family Bob! Children are a wonderful gift from heaven!
> 
> Don't say nothing but ... New born babies scare the crap outa me! I feel like they are so fragile! I'd rather look and not touch!


H22 couldn't wait till Cody could get in his truck and buckle himself in. Now he's wanting grandbabies.  That aint GON happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

I got one more on da way @ the end of March. Be here for ya know it. Everett gon have a lil brother named Jedd.

Well, Caitlin said that was going to be the last one.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 30, 2019)

Grand babies are Mother Nature's gift for not kill'n your own kids when you had SO MANY chances.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 30, 2019)

And reasons.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats ruger.You must be a proud grandpa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Grand babies are Mother Nature's gift for not kill'n your own kids when you had SO MANY chances.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

What's the word Ruger


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

24 degrees here,with light snow showers,,.,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Congrats again Ruger,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

morning SwampY

It is 20* colder this morning here than it was yesterday.   42 at 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning !!!  36 here in the heart of MON.  Busy, but good night !!  Dang muddy mess.  I gotta find another work truck.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning friends!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi ho, hi ho it's off to P.T. "they" go. Last scheduled one with a doctor's visit after (where I hope he turns her loose) and Lil Bro don't trust me to tell him the truth of what the doc says, so he's taking her.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning friends!


Morning Mud, how's it going?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2019)

Going good, im taking a new job so dont know how much i'll be able to drop in, but hope everyone has a great year!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Hi ho, hi ho it's off to P.T. "they" go. Last scheduled one with a doctor's visit after (where I hope he turns her loose) and Lil Bro don't trust me to tell him the truth of what the doc says, so he's taking her.




'Bout time somebody else stepped up fo yo gimpy self !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Going good, im taking a new job so dont know how much i'll be able to drop in, but hope everyone has a great year!!




You back to pimpin in da park ???  Morning Mudbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning gentlemen!

My temps are in line with Quacks @ 37°.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning friends!



Mudro!!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time somebody else stepped up fo yo gimpy self !!


Yep, and I even had him two sausage biscuts and hot coffee when he got here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mng Mud,Bat,GW and Quack,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You back to pimpin in da park ???  Morning Mudbro !!


Pays more.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

And Chief,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Pays more.




It's all 'bout the money honey !!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yep, and I even had him two sausage biscuts and hot coffee when he got here.


How much younger is your brother?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all 'bout the money honey !!!!


Good song,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Good morning crew.......... waiting on my ride home. Short night..........stayed at hospital late.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Pays more.




Those high dolla mud trucks don't run on love..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew.......... waiting on my ride home. Short night..........stayed at hospital late.




Bet you gave the baybay plenty 'o shuga !!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How much younger is your brother?


2 years, 1 month, and 12 days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

BOG gonna be happy, back down to 30s at night this weekend.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> BOG gonna be happy, back down to 30s at night this weekend.


Yep, I had the fan back in the window last night... sure felt good not having the A/C blowing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> 2 years, 1 month, and 12 days.



and how many hours?  Since you are counting.....


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and how many hours?  Since you are counting.....


13 hours and 59 minutes. They took me out at 11:59 p.m. on Friday the 13th. He was a scheduled C-section, I was a emergency.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew.......... waiting on my ride home. Short night..........stayed at hospital late.




Congratulations on the new Grandbaby.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the new Grandbaby.



Thank you sir...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Always wished I had a brother,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Always wished I had a brother,,,,


They're a pain in the tail....till you need them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

I have two, one I’ll sale you cheap.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

In fact, I’ll trade the baby brother for your boat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

I may have throw in cash as I’m getting the better deal.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I may have throw in cash as I’m getting the better deal.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Annnnnnnnd folks say I ain't  "right" ya'll disapproved that theory


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Two brothers here, one older one younger. Throw in a twin sister of older brother and you've got yourself a Queen. At least she thought so. Momma didn play that though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you members of the Driveler Nation.

FIRST THINGS FIRST !!!!!   Congratulations to Grand-Pa RUGER on his new GRAND-DAUGHTER !!!!!  She does look like a little angel for sure !!!!  



I haven't been online here recently.  I'm just glad to be back among the living as I have been sick since last Friday night.  After telling my Daughter about my symptoms, she advised that is sounded exactly like a NOVOVIRUS that was going around fairly rampantly.  I had never heard of a Novovirus before but after checking the CDC website,  I have everyone of those symptoms and for the most part, since last Friday night, I have been in under the covers or in the bathroom with diarrhea or vomiting, severe muscle and body aches all over, not wanting to eat anything,  a low-grade fever and just feeling like I got ran over by a truck for the most part since last Friday night.   Right now, I HAVE A REALLY SEVERE CASE OF...."MISSING SPENDING TIME WITH WITH MY GIRLFRIEND".

Thankfully, late last night and this morning. I am finally feeling back to somewhat normal again and I plan on spending some time with my girlfriend today and I don't care if the world stops spinning for a while.

I really hope that none of you get this nasty NOVOVIRUS as it can be caused by a multitude of factors that seems unbelievable after reading all of them while trying to locate exactly where this stuff came from.  I'm thinking seriously about starting back to drinking alcohol again as it has been about 8 years now since I even tasted a beer.   My Cardiologist advised me a few years ago that a small amount of alcohol could be beneficial to me but I just haven't imbibed again yet.

****  *As I just read back a little this morning, I see that I am surely not the ONLY GON Member that has encountered this nasty virus recently.  Maybe, just maybe, mine was possibly encountered in a restaurant as I normally visit several each week since I don't cook for just me.   It surely sounds too dang easy to catch this nasty virus.*

*http://forum.gon.com/threads/norovirus.957879/*

******************************************************


Check this link for more information about this virus:   https://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/about/index.html

I hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Momma dropped the baby I think. Retired Navy radar tech. I hear about green water coming over the front of the boat one more time I’ll drown him myself.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks EE.....glad your on the mend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you members of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> FIRST THINGS FIRST !!!!!   Congratulations to Grand-Pa RUGER on his new GRAND-DAUGHTER !!!!!  She does look like a little angel for sure !!!!
> 
> ...



You may want to give yo galfriend a break and don't go infect her with that norovirus you just got over EE. It states you could still be contagious for days after the symptoms stop......just sayin.

Glad to hear your symptoms are gone and you are feelin better though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You may want to give yo galfriend a break and don't go infect her with that norovirus you just got over EE. It states you could still be contagious for days after the symptoms stop......just sayin.
> 
> Glad to hear your symptoms are gone and you are feelin better though.




Sockbro thinks Viagra can heal most anything . .   Good night/day all..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

EE, were your fingers infected too?   No reason not to post from under the covers.

Glad. you are feeling better.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro thinks Viagra can heal most anything . .   Good night/day all..



Good night sir...rest well.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

What a crew......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> What a crew......



As in on the bow waiting for the next green wave?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Awfully quiet today.    Everybody napping so they can stay up tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Awfully quiet today.    Everybody napping so they can stay up tonight?




Getting all the food ready for tomorrow. Fixing to go back to the deer stand in a few minutes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You may want to give yo galfriend a break and don't go infect her with that norovirus you just got over EE. It states you could still be contagious for days after the symptoms stop......just sayin.
> 
> Glad to hear your symptoms are gone and you are feelin better though.




Just got back home from having lunch and spending a few hours with my girlfriend.  My girlfriend and I both agreed that we were like Columbus today because he took a chance and heck, he discovered the new world !!!   WELL today we took a chance and enjoyed lunch together and then re-discovered our world together with each other.   Right now, it would take my undertaker friend a month of Sundays to get this big smile off of my face !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro thinks Viagra can heal most anything . .   Good night/day all..




Quack, I haven't used any Viagra for about 9 years now because my Doctor says it is not good for me.  I told him that at $60 per pill (insurance wouldn't cover it and it was going to be $248 for SIX 100 mg pills) ...you DANG right that it was NOT good for me !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Awfully quiet today.    Everybody napping so they can stay up tonight?



Not me, yet. MizT and Jag were catchin a few winks. 

I've been piddlin and out and about @ HD and an auto parts for a tinkering project.

Might take a little siesta here in a bit.




Nicodemus said:


> Getting all the food ready for tomorrow. Fixing to go back to the deer stand in a few minutes.



What all are y'all fixin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Played golf myself.   Well went to the golf course and chased a little, white ball around but it would be hard to call it golf.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Not me, yet. MizT and Jag were catchin a few winks.
> 
> I've been piddlin and out and about @ HD and an auto parts for a tinkering project.
> 
> ...




Dried blackeyes, collards, both cooked with smoked hog jowl, spiral sliced ham, cracklin cornbread. I`m about to starve just thinking about it. Fixing to head to the stand, and when we get in I`m gonna have me a long tall glass of the good stuff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Daughter just brought over some homemade fudge,,,,sugar rush,,,,but man was it creamy,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, were your fingers infected too?   No reason not to post from under the covers.
> 
> Glad. you are feeling better.



Unfortunately, I only have a hard wired computer, printer, scanner etc and it is not located anywhere near any of my covers.  

Thanks for the well wishes as I am very thankful that I am feeling a heck of lot better as of about midnight last night after eating a full bowl of  PROGRESSO CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP with Town House multi-grain rectangular crackers.   I did lose another 7 pounds since Friday morning.  That bowl of soup and three "half" sandwiches of "BUTTERBALL" HONEY ROASTED SLICED TURKEY BREAST WAS ABOUT THE ONLY THINGS THAT I ATE FOR 3 DAYS.   

This turkey is the very best of any sliced meat on the planet in my opinion and it was ON SALE AT $ 4.99 PER POUND INSTEAD OF THE NORMAL $7.99 PER POUND.   I bought approximately three pounds total and had it divided into two packages and I met my girlfriend late Friday afternoon on her way home from work and give her one of these packages for her family as well.   I promise you that this turkey is so good that it will make your tongue slap your face so hard that it will leave bruises on it !!!!!!

OH, FOR ANY LOCAL MEMBERS,  I ALWAYS BUY THIS TURKEY FROM THE LOCAL BI-LO STORE HERE IN AUGUSTA LOCATED ON WRIGHTSBORO ROAD AT DANIEL FIELD AIRPORT AS I HAVEN'T FOUND IT IN OTHER STORES YET.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Should go plow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Unfortunately, I only have a hard wired computer, printer, scanner etc and it is not located anywhere near any of my covers.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes as I am very thankful that I am feeling a heck of lot better as of about midnight last night after eating a full bowl of  PROGRESSO CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP with Town House multi-grain rectangular crackers.   I did lose another 7 pounds since Friday morning.  That bowl of soup and three "half" sandwiches of "BUTTERBALL" HONEY ROASTED SLICED TURKEY BREAST WAS ABOUT THE ONLY THINGS THAT I ATE FOR 3 DAYS.
> 
> ...


Good turkey,,,,the Cajun is good too,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Glad you`re doing better, EE.  Happy New Year to you and your Lady.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Off to the swamp!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Dried blackeyes, collards, both cooked with smoked hog jowl, spiral sliced ham, cracklin cornbread. I`m about to starve just thinking about it. Fixing to head to the stand, and when we get in I`m gonna have me a long tall glass of the good stuff.





You and Ms Redhead have the market captured on knowing how to fix some of the best vittles anywhere around.   I did eat lunch at noon today BUT looking at all of these different foods that you are fixing still make me feel hungry right now.  


NIC,  THANKS FOR YOUR KIND WORDS.   HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND MS REDHEAD AS WELL.  

My girlfriend does know a fair amount of things about you and Ms Redhead too and she thinks that ya'll make a great couple together as well.  She has done some reading on here lately and she loves the comments back and forth as well.  She is also learning more about various members here as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Played golf myself.   Well went to the golf course and chased a little, white ball around but it would be hard to call it golf.


Must have pretty good weather,,,,glad you got out to hit the course,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Gonna do an Eye of Round tomorrow,,,,here's the directions 

https://www.beeflovingtexans.com/recipe/500-eye-of-round-roast/


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Dried blackeyes, collards, both cooked with smoked hog jowl, spiral sliced ham, cracklin cornbread. I`m about to starve just thinking about it. Fixing to head to the stand, and when we get in I`m gonna have me a long tall glass of the good stuff.



Daggum, that sounds too good....

May both you and the MrsRedhead have a Great hunt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna do an Eye of Round tomorrow,,,,here's the directions
> 
> https://www.beeflovingtexans.com/recipe/500-eye-of-round-roast/




That eye of round looks mighty good in that pic.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Think I’ll lay out a rack of ribs and have them ready when Mrs Ruger gets up tomorrow evening for work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Think I’ll lay out a rack of ribs and have them ready when Mrs Ruger gets up tomorrow evening for work.



Time and addy please.......


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Time and addy please.......


X2,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

I would have to pull out more ribs. 
No way a short rack’s doing this crew.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I would have to pull out more ribs.
> No way a short rack’s doing this crew.


That's Fer sure,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Daisey got her a "hurrycane" today...free at last..free at last! We'll as per the doc I've got to teach her how to drive all over again. Aught to be easy.. she never could drive before.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I would have to pull out more ribs.
> No way a short rack’s doing this crew.


I haven't had ribs in awhile,,,,it's seems like every time I do them,they come out to tender,I like them a bit on the tough side,,,,any suggestions,,,,?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Daisey got her a "hurrycane" today...free at last..free at last! We'll as per the doc I've got to teach her how to drive all over again. Aught to be easy.. she never could drive before.


? ? ? ?,,,,good news,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,good news,,,,


Naw dude it ain't, she REALLY can't drive...now I've got to sit in HER passenger seat for the first time since I was 14 and hear the same thing I did back then... "I know..I know..you don't have to keep saying the same thing over and over again..uncover your eyes and tell me again where we're at." OMG!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I haven't had ribs in awhile,,,,it's seems like every time I do them,they come out to tender,I like them a bit on the tough side,,,,any suggestions,,,,?



Boil 'em













NOT


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I haven't had ribs in awhile,,,,it's seems like every time I do them,they come out to tender,I like them a bit on the tough side,,,,any suggestions,,,,?



Dryer = Tougher, back off on par boiling or whatever mopping your doing.


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dryer = Tougher, back off on par boiling or whatever mopping your doing.


Should I do high heat at first?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Naw dude it ain't, she REALLY can't drive...now I've got to sit in HER passenger seat for the first time since I was 14 and hear the same thing I did back then... "I know..I know..you don't have to keep saying the same thing over and over again..uncover your eyes and tell me again where we're at." OMG!


You poor guy,,,,but she loves ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

redeli said:


> Happy New Year


Back at cha,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dryer = Tougher, back off on par boiling or whatever mopping your doing.


350 degrees,,,,sauce near the end,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You poor guy,,,,but she loves ya,,,,


Only cause she has to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Naw dude it ain't, she REALLY can't drive...now I've got to sit in HER passenger seat for the first time since I was 14 and hear the same thing I did back then... "I know..I know..you don't have to keep saying the same thing over and over again..uncover your eyes and tell me again where we're at." OMG!




Dangit bro, you owe me a DMD !!!  My Mom's 94 and still drives in Macon . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Once again, my bad.  Afternoon brethren !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Only cause she has to.


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit bro, you owe me a DMD !!!  My Mom's 94 and still drives in Macon . . .


Daisey's going on 87 and "can" drive the four miles to work.... just NOT with me in the passenger seat.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Or she USED to be able to...... now "we" have to find out if she still can.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

These temps should do it for you on a smoker. Sauce them to taste.

https://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/pork/baby-back-ribs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Or she USED to be able to...... now "we" have to find out if she still can.




Strap on the helmet and put the mouth piece in . .


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Strap on the helmet and put the mouth piece in . .


And drink at least a mug o rum.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> These temps should do it for you on a smoker. Sauce them to taste.
> 
> https://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/pork/baby-back-ribs


Gotta do them in the oven,,,,


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

I drive to work 9 miles every morning with a big cup of coffee at 20 mph,,,,drives folks crazy round here


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll lower the temp Alot,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

redeli said:


> I drive to work 9 miles every morning with a big cup of coffee at 20 mph,,,,drives folks crazy round here


If "Daisey" can see a traffic light turn red, it'll change at least three times before she stops at it...no matter what color it is when she gets there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

I went to pickup my mom’s scripts shortly before I finally moved her in with me. The pharmacist pointed to a median with shrubs and flowers about 8 inches high and told of seeing my mom come across that median. I’m thinking surely not! I drive over closer and here’s this gap in the shrubs and torn up flower bed.

She came out of Burger King just across the road which had a left and right divided turn lane. She got in the wrong lane and the decided the overland route would solve her problem. Took a Ford Taurus over the median and through the shrubs. I went looked under the car, shiny spots and dents front to rear. Wonder the car still ran.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I went to pickup my mom’s scripts shortly before I finally moved her in with me. The pharmacist pointed to a median with shrubs and flowers about 8 inches high and told of seeing my mom come across that median. I’m thinking surely not! I drive over closer and here’s this gap in the shrubs and torn up flower bed.
> 
> She came out of Burger King just across the road which had a left and right divided turn lane. She got in the wrong lane and the decided the overland route would solve her problem. Took a Ford Taurus over the median and through the shrubs. I went looked under the car, shiny spots and dents front to rear. Wonder the car still ran.


The very reason "Daisey" don't have a "new" car. She ain't hit nothing moving yet, but if it's standing still it's gonna leave a mark on her honda.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I went to pickup my mom’s scripts shortly before I finally moved her in with me. The pharmacist pointed to a median with shrubs and flowers about 8 inches high and told of seeing my mom come across that median. I’m thinking surely not! I drive over closer and here’s this gap in the shrubs and torn up flower bed.
> 
> She came out of Burger King just across the road which had a left and right divided turn lane. She got in the wrong lane and the decided the overland route would solve her problem. Took a Ford Taurus over the median and through the shrubs. I went looked under the car, shiny spots and dents front to rear. Wonder the car still ran.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2019)

All the mom stories about driving could have easily been written about my mom.   At 85 she is still driving in Winston Salem, NC


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Mom never relented, after she moved in we just took her every where. By this time that one owner gold Taurus had paint marks on every quarter panel from guard poles. They were all lovely yellow, black or white.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2019)

My sister (66) my bro (62) and myself have all talked about taking the keys from Mom.  Problem is, we're all still skeered of her . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta do them in the oven,,,,



Honestly, I wouldn’t have clue how to cook bbq ribs indoors, never have.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My sister (66) my bro (62) and myself have all talked about taking the keys from Mom.  Problem is, we're all still skeered of her . .


Forget the keys...just take something off of the ignition so that the car wont crank no more. Had to do that with my Dad when he kept finding "new" keys every time one of us took / hid his.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t have clue how to cook bbq ribs indoors, never have.



It's EZ, you just have to parboil'em first!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

My Mamaw had a Olds-Delta88, she came home from the grocery one day and got the groceries out from the driver side only. My Mom and Dad had moved in here by then and one of them happened to notice a big ol giant impact on the passenger side quarter panel and asked her about it.

She said some crazy Fool was blowin his horn and shakin his fist at her and motioning for her to pull over, so she just sped off and came on home. She didn't even know she had made contact til they took her out to the car and showed her.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Forget the keys...just take something off of the ignition so that the car wont crank no more. Had to do that with my Dad when he kept finding "new" keys every time one of us took / hid his.


My wife's grandma's car had the coil wire stolen everytime we visited.She would call her mechanic and he would tell her it was a hard to get part (at our request) She would rinse and repeat once every week when she needed to get her hair done.Bhy the next week she would forget she had called him.Moultrie was safe for a year or 2.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It's EZ, you just have to parboil'em first!


We would parboiled them then put on the grill to finish them,especially when it was cold out and we had work to do.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 31, 2019)

And a late hello and hope everyone has a safe and prosperous new year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> We would parboiled them then put on the grill to finish them,especially when it was cold out and we had work to do.



I've actually done it and finished them in the oven by a friend of mine's recipe and instructions. To my surprise, they were actually very good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> And a late hello and hope everyone has a safe and prosperous new year.



Same to you Cracka!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Going good, im taking a new job so dont know how much i'll be able to drop in, but hope everyone has a great year!!


Good for you! H22 got a new one and is back to his ole self. He said it's been the best year ever.


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My sister (66) my bro (62) and myself have all talked about taking the keys from Mom.  Problem is, we're all still skeered of her . .


same here with my 74 yr old mom


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

dont wrap the ribs either at beginning or especially at the end....dont overcook


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

i like a little tug on my ribs as well


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 31, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good for you! H22 got a new one and is back to his ole self. He said it's been the best year ever.


That is my plan for 2020.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2019)

Ho ho ho...err...
 I mean...Happy new Year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year, folks.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2019)

And to you Nic and all the rest of the drivelers   It be my bedtime


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2019)

I hope all my Driveler younglings have a prosperous New Year. Most specially Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2019)

Twenty Twenty (2020) folks!

Hope it's a safe, prosperous, and healthy new year for everyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

morning
and the words of the day are Happy New Year


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy  new  year  to every buddy!
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

yw cramer


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> Happy New Year!



Hope your's is a good one too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,Happy New Year to all my driveler friends here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Balmy 26 degrees here this AM,,,,snow finally stopped,,,,maybe 4 inches,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Guess I'll go ahead and plow at first light,,,,mess out there,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Guess I'll go ahead and plow at first light,,,,mess out there,,,,



Are you going to run the harrow over it before planting the seeds?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going to run the harrow over it before planting the seeds?


? ? ? ?,,,,Mng GW,,,,

Great that you were golfing the other day,,,,amazing,,,,

If only I could be there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Can't golf, but I could be fishing,have Bat take me to his pond,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I want to know who changed my Avy?????, had to be an Admin,,,,might have to get with Lee,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Good morning and happy new year..............coffee is good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I want to know who changed my Avy?????, had to be an Admin,,,,might have to get with Lee,,,,? ? ? ?



They have an itchy finger occasionally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning and happy new year..............coffee is good.



morning rambler.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning rambler.



Good morning G......at home today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

'Morning and welcome 2020 !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Mornin and Happy New Year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Momma said, "If you take my car/keys, I'll just go buy a new Caddy . . ."  Can't beat Momma.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma said, "If you take my car/keys, I'll just go buy a new Caddy . . ."  Can't beat Momma.



Don't forget her JohnDeere


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

We got that frost here Nic and BOG have been wanting. Don’t know if they got it down south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning G......at home today.



Is that your resolution? to be home more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> We got that frost here Nic and BOG have been wanting. Don’t know if they got it down south.



Windshield scraping frost here again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that your resolution? to be home more.



I would say my resolution is to exploit more opportunities for me time. Circumstance often drives my travels.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2020)

Morning y’all.  I’m to old for New Year resolutions.  I’m now just trying to do better day at a time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all.  I’m to old for New Year resolutions.  I’m now just trying to do better day at a time.


Hear ya,,,,Happy New Year,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma said, "If you take my car/keys, I'll just go buy a new Caddy . . ."  Can't beat Momma.



When they get that age don’t mess with Momma, just do what she wants. If not, she’ll get somebody else to do it whether you like it or not. BTDT!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Our little dogs instincts kicking in. She’s watching a squirrel play in the trees in the backyard. Soft growl coming from her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Quackbro’s Caddy post reminded me of something my Dad did once.

Momma had a nice Caddy herself, kind of a sporty model with that big NorthStar Motor 4 door Sedan. Without even mentioning it my Dad goes to a Caddy dealer and trades it in on a new one, looked like an old Lady Caddy. 

Anyway, he caught mucho flack for doing that and the next thing ya know Momma was back down at the dealer and demanded her car back, but kept the one he brought home too. 

That’ll teach him not to mess with Momma.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro’s Caddy post reminded me of something my Dad did once.
> 
> Momma had a nice Caddy herself, kind of a sporty model with that big NorthStar Motor 4 door Sedan. Without even mentioning it my Dad goes to a Caddy dealer and trades it in on a new one, looked like an old Lady Caddy.
> 
> ...


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well,I gotta go get cold,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

About a week later she gave the older Caddy to MizT. She drove it a couple years and we gave it to my brother. 

He finally got rid of it. You could only run Premium gas in that thing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

As my a Pap got older he didn’t like making that 20 mile drive to the dealer at the county seat. He’d “send word” he was wanting a truck, model, color, manual shift, and always high load range tires. One of the salesmen would drive what they thought he would like up the holler. He’d close the deal at the kitchen table if he liked it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> About a week later she gave the older Caddy to MizT. She drove it a couple years and we gave it to my brother.
> 
> He finally got rid of it. You could only run Premium gas in that thing.


My Dad had several Eldo's,,,,the 500 ci engine,,,,premium,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> My Dad had several Eldo's,,,,the 500 ci engine,,,,premium,,,,



Yep them things were heavy, but if they had wings they would fly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep them things were heavy, but if they had wings they would fly.


Big ol boats,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

1975 'S


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Dad wouldn't buy a German/Japanese car, fought in WW2.\



I gottsa ta crash . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> 1975 'S




Momma had a '72 Caddy with a 472, it would smoke the tires.  Land Yacht.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma had a '72 Caddy with a 472, it would smoke the tires.  Land Yacht.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Dad bought one of those early 60s Pontiac Catalinas, another land yacht. Start that thing and watch the gas gauge move. It rode good and would fly on the freeway.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dad bought one of those early 60s Pontiac Catalinas, another land yacht. Start that thing and watch the gas gauge move. It rode good and would fly on the freeway.


Was that the Bonnie's?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Was that the Bonnie's?



It may have been, very pretty car, tons of chrome on a baby blue finish. Huge motor in it, ate gas. Dad got rid of it because of eating gas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

The old Grand Prix's with the 455 would moan too, flip the breather !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It may have been, very pretty car, tons of chrome on a baby blue finish. Huge motor in it, ate gas. Dad got rid of it because of eating gas.




And gas was dirt cheap back then. Like you said though, start it up and watch the gas gauge moving as if it had a pencil sized hole in the tank.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The old Grand Prix's with the 455 would moan too, flip the breather !!




The Redhead had one of those when we were going together. Long lean Lady in a long lean car. Lord knows she turned some heads.

Mornin`, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

M


Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead had one of those when we were going together. Long lean Lady in a long lean car. Lord knows she turned some heads.
> 
> Mornin`, and Happy New Year.



Good mornin....did you get frost?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead had one of those when we were going together. Long lean Lady in a long lean car. Lord knows she turned some heads.
> 
> Mornin`, and Happy New Year.




Dang things hood was 10' feet long !!! 


Okay, I gotta taka nap and watch Baylor beat the breaks of the pups.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> M
> 
> 
> Good mornin....did you get frost?




Yep, got a nice frost this morning. it was about 30 degrees right as it was breaking day. Nice out there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang things hood was 10' feet long !!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I gotta taka nap and watch Baylor beat the breaks of the pups.



Get some rest, there’s a good chance of Baylor beating UGA, we’ll see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The old Grand Prix's with the 455 would moan too, flip the breather !!



We had a Olds Delta 88 with that 455, actually 2 different ones. I totaled the 1st one when a lady in one just like it pulled right out in front of me doing about 40 mph while runnin an errand for my Mom to the Bank to get some cash for them, they were going out of town.

Tboned her and totaled both cars, no one hurt too bad. Them things were also Tanks.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 1, 2020)

Morn'n and Happy New Year to all my Drivler Friends out there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Batjack (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> We had a Olds Delta 88 with that 455, actually 2 different ones. I totaled the 1st one when a lady in one just like it pulled right out in front of me doing about 40 mph while runnin an errand for my Mom to the Bank to get some cash for them, they were going out of town.
> 
> Tboned her and totaled both cars, no one hurt too bad. Them things were also Tanks.


When I was a young one Mom had a '54 Ford "shine runner". I can remember standing on the driveshaft "hump" hanging on to the back of the front seat (both sides of the back floorboard were rusted out and you could see the road go by under you) when lil' Brother got old enough to fight with me over who got to stand on the hump Dad traded it for a Olds 88. I swear you could see the hood suck down when she stepped on the gas peddle.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 1, 2020)

Good morning to all the wealthy drivelers this morning.
We had a Fairlane 2 door coupe.Us 3 boys and momma always fighting for shotgun.
Then we got rich and bought a Galaxies 500 with 4 doors.We were in high cotton.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 1, 2020)

Ate 3 busquits and homemade sausage for breakfast.Legg #10 seasoning is the best I have found.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Ate 3 busquits and homemade sausage for breakfast.Legg #10 seasoning is the best I have found.




It`s the only seasoning I use when I make sausage. Good stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr crap, the usual 2.5hrs sleep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well,got the snow pushed,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,got the snow pushed,,,,




What happens if you don`t?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,got the snow pushed,,,,




Who pushed the Dodge ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who pushed the Dodge ??


? ? ? ?,best truck there is,,,,pushes that snow like nobody's business,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> What happens if you don`t?


Hard for the wife to get her car out and you have to walk in it,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Hard for the wife to get her car out and you have to walk in it,,,,



You have to walk in wife's car?    Is this like the Flintstone's car.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Hard for the wife to get her car out and you have to walk in it,,,,





gobbleinwoods said:


> You have to walk in wife's car?    Is this like the Flintstone's car.



Must be a Dodge with the floorboard rusted out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have to walk in wife's car?    Is this like the Flintstone's car.


? ? ? ?,,,,the boy has to do the yardbirds too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must be a Dodge with the floorboard rusted out.


Compared to the Chevy's and ford's up here,,,,not much rust,,,,don't see any Nissan's,,,,must tell you something,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2020)

I wonder if NCHB  has a recipe  for  venison  chiItlins


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2020)

no deer were harmed this morning ,  although  I could have pewed  a big doe, but it would have rurnt  the chiItlins


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Compared to the Chevy's and ford's up here,,,,not much rust,,,,don't see any Nissan's,,,,must tell you something,,,,



Tells me Yankees are crazy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

cramer said:


> I wonder if NCHB  has a recipe  for  venison  chiItlins


He does but it's served with 15 bean soup! Nasty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

What a way to start a new year . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tells me Yankees are crazy.


? ? ? ?,,,,never see a Toyota either,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

All right let's put this into perspective, ALL the Fords and Chevrolet Trucks in Michigan are rusting apart, and there are NO Nissans and Toyotas because THEY rust out too so nobody buys them. 

The ONLY truck in Michigan that doesn't rust is a Dodge.

Dude, give us a break!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What a way to start a new year . .


You get locked up? I been there too bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Knocked out a couple chores before I have to hit the road tomorrow for a several days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> All right let's put this into perspective, ALL the Fords and Chevrolet Trucks in Michigan are rusting apart, and there are NO Nissans and Toyotas because THEY rust out too so nobody buys them.
> 
> The ONLY truck in Michigan that doesn't rust is a Dodge.
> 
> Dude, give us a break!




When you don't run, you don't rust . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When you don't run, you don't rust . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

I bet CMp spreads pepper on his salted snow, then it can cough and sputter around through it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

Back to bustin rocks in the morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Back to bustin rocks in the morning!



Take it easy bloodbro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> All right let's put this into perspective, ALL the Fords and Chevrolet Trucks in Michigan are rusting apart, and there are NO Nissans and Toyotas because THEY rust out too so nobody buys them.
> 
> The ONLY truck in Michigan that doesn't rust is a Dodge.
> 
> Dude, give us a break!


? ? ? ?,,,,just Alot less rust than ford's and Chevy's,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Take it easy bloodbro.


No worries Jiff! You do the same sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> No worries Jiff! You do the same sir!



Yessir, not really lookin forward to it either, but saw a Huge gap in my work come March. Can’t see the schedule beyond that though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,just Alot less rust than ford's and Chevy's,,,,




Here's my story 'bout Dodges, we had a fleet of 'em in the mines, motors were tough, rest was junk.  We don't play in snow/ice, just good ole Georgia red/white clay.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's my story 'bout Dodges, we had a fleet of 'em in the mines, motors were tough, rest was junk.  We don't play in snow/ice, just good ole Georgia red/white clay.


But,all joking aside,,,,they have really improved over the years as far as rust goes,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> But,all joking aside,,,,they have really improved over the years as far as rust goes,,,,



I work with some guys that won't own anything but a Dodge.  I think Dodge's have come a long ways..  but they didn't have much choice . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

To each their own !!!  Happy New Years !!!  Thank I'll hava drank !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Oven preheated to 500,,,,Eye of Round in,reduced to 475,50 minutes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

After 50 min, oven off,sits in oven for 2.5 hrs,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> But,all joking aside,,,,they have really improved over the years as far as rust goes,,,,



I had one and it was a very tough truck as far as motor-tranny-rear end etc., The only problem I had with it is stuff starts coming apart/rattling on the body, interior, etc.,

Other than that it was Strong. I do believe they've improved on that some from what I see rollin up and down the road now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

My Boy said happy New Year to you guys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My Boy said happy New Year to you guys. View attachment 997477


Tell that hansome man that we thank him for his service and Happy New Year to him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My Boy said happy New Year to you guys. View attachment 997477


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Indeed, Happy New Year to that young Soldier/Warrior and thank him for his Service!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Tell him an old airmen says thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Swampy the half rack I smoked today had some pull. Smoked at 225 for two hours, mopped and then 350 for an hour. They were good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok, you done flung one.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, you done flung one.....



BOG usually does that to me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy the half rack I smoked today had some pull. Smoked at 225 for two hours, mopped and then 350 for an hour. They were good.


Looks great,,,,next time I'll lower the temp,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell that hansome man that we thank him for his service and Happy New Year to him.


X2 from me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy the half rack I smoked today had some pull. Smoked at 225 for two hours, mopped and then 350 for an hour. They were good.


Just the way I like em,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tell him an old airmen says thanks and Happy New Year.


Roger that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My Boy said happy New Year to you guys. View attachment 997477



Happy New Year Soldier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Oven preheated to 500,,,,Eye of Round in,reduced to 475,50 minutes,,,,View attachment 997475




How'd that come out Swamp?


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My Boy said happy New Year to you guys. View attachment 997477


Good looking  Devil Dog


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Finished EOR,,,,resting,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Roger that!


Tell him hi and Happy New Year from an old AF jet engine tech,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd that come out Swamp?


See above,resting now,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> See above,resting now,,,,



You or the meal?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy the half rack I smoked today had some pull. Smoked at 225 for two hours, mopped and then 350 for an hour. They were good.



looks good but there goes the carb diet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You or the meal?


? ? ? ?,the roast,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looks good but there goes the carb diet.



I’ve given up enough of my favorites as I’ve aged already. The carb diet is not for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve given up enough of my favorites as I’ve aged already. The carb diet is not for me.



I've got to do something to lose the spare tire.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got to do something to lose the spare tire.


I could gain a few,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> He does but it's served with 15 bean soup! Nasty!


It would be better with corn in it.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve given up enough of my favorites as I’ve aged already. The carb diet is not for me.


It's not really bad..Just have to plan when your gonna eat the carbs.
I had a big salad,,green beans ,ham and a busquits for supper.
I don,t do a no carb eating plan......just cut back on the carbs and sugar.
Still get 1/2 sweet unsweetened tea.
Breakfast is eggs,sausage or bacon,coffee, and a veggie (usually a tomato).
Lunch is tuna  on whole wheat  with  egg,lettuce,mayo,pepper and maybe a tomatoes sliced.
Supper is chicken,pork chops,steak  or fish with either green beans,asparagus, collard greens or a salad as a side.
Snacks are nuts,apple,orange.
30 lbs and still dropping since Sept.
It's not a foot race it's a marathon.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 1, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My Boy said happy New Year to you guys"
> . That's a fine young man you raised.Thank him again for being a warrior.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> It's not really bad..Just have to plan when your gonna eat the carbs.
> I had a big salad,,green beans ,ham and a busquits for supper.
> I don,t do a no carb eating plan......just cut back on the carbs and sugar.
> Still get 1/2 sweet unsweetened tea.
> ...


Congrats,,,,it's got to be hard sometimes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> It would be better with corn in it.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 1, 2020)

End result,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> End result,,,,View attachment 997529




Looks like it turned out great.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> End result,,,,View attachment 997529


Looks good


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ? View attachment 997526




I ban people for such heathenism as that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2020)

Compliments of The Redhead. Real Southern home cookin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2020)

Gobblin  don't know carbs . .  ain't many in meat, or cheese.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gobblin  don't know carbs . .  ain't many in meat, or cheese.



Say what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Compliments of The Redhead. Real Southern home cookin`.
> 
> 
> View attachment 997538



Mighty fine eats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh and before I forget it

java time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

Werky werky!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Werky werky!



First werky day since shoulder injury ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First werky day since shoulder injury ?


Yessir. Jury duty next week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you DRIVELERS.   I hope that all of you can stay dry today as I see that the rain is really heading towards all of us GEORGIANS right now and it will be hard to escape it as it is a wide band of it.

 I celebrated the first day of 2020 by spending a few hours with my beautiful girlfriend yesterday and when I went to bed last night....I still had a HUGE smile on my face.  GOD IS REALLY GOOD TO ME !!!!

I've got a doctor's appointment with my Primary Care Doctor at 8:45 AM this morning for a normal 6-month check-up etc.  I had forgotten that I had one this early in the year and I'm glad that they sent me a voice message reminder back on Monday.   

I hope that all of you will have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

Mornin G$, bloodbro, EE.

Got a little light shower here all ready a few minutes ago.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 2, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



morning batbro

you too Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



Mornin Batbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning batbro
> 
> you too Chief



G, are you getting rain light rain/sprinkle too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> G, are you getting rain light rain/sprinkle too?




The radar shows green but it is not reaching the ground, yet!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

*Mng gents,,,,*


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Balmy 34 degrees here this AM,,,,light wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Compliments of The Redhead. Real Southern home cookin`.
> 
> 
> View attachment 997538


Those collards look great as well as the rest,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 2, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning.......light rain at 30184, roads wet, amazed only one wreck coming to work.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Morning yall! After a 3 month family debate, we have picked Tokyo and Seoul for our family summer vacation. Ms.P wanted Italy, Lil Ms.P wanted Spain, LilP wanted Chernobyl and I wanted Antarctica. Plug that into the calculator and Asia it is...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall! After a 3 month family debate, we have picked Tokyo and Seoul for our family summer vacation. Ms.P wanted Italy, Lil Ms.P wanted Spain, LilP wanted Chernobyl and I wanted Antarctica. Plug that into the calculator and Asia it is...


I'd be in for Spain,,,,what a beautiful country, good food,pretty women,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lived there 3 years, not a fan.
It will make an interesting visit.

Of all the beautiful places in the world the sardine cans are not my first choice.

I just read where DOD is closing Chejudo Island resort in Korea. Shame great duck and pheasant hunting at a small resort. Another great perk gone.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lived there 3 years, not a fan.
> It will make an interesting visit.
> 
> Of all the beautiful places in the world the sardine cans are my first choice.
> I just read where DOD is closing Chejudo Island resort in Korea. Shame great duck and pheasant hunting at a small resort. Another great perk gone.


Where bouts in Spain? I was at Zaragoza for 30 days,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Compliments of The Redhead. Real Southern home cookin`.
> 
> 
> View attachment 997538



Substitute the ham for pan fried cubed venison and the corn bread with some homemade bread toast MizT made and that was my plate. 

I woulda took your plate too any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Where bouts in Spain? I was at Zaragoza for 30 days,,,,



I enjoyed Spain, Madrid is big but pretty and has interesting stops.
This was a favorite stop, roast suckling pig was incredible.

https://www.botin.es/en/home/ 

The royal palace was a great tourist spot.

https://www.getyourguide.com/-l3611...MIt76inP_k5gIVCL7ACh0I5wUOEAAYAiAAEgK8n_D_BwE


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

I lived outside Tokyo for three years, did not like it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I lived outside Tokyo for three years, did not like it.


Not sure I would want to live in Asia, but I have enjoyed it, Tokyo is my second favorite city on earth. Did I mention that little league baseball is pert big there? 

I just want my kids to experience the world. Russia, Antarctica and Australia are the three next stops if we are fortunate enough to do so.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I lived outside Tokyo for three years, did not like it.


I tried to get to Kadena,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> Not sure I would want to live in Asia, but I have enjoyed it, Tokyo is my second favorite city on earth. Did I mention that little league baseball is pert big there?
> 
> I just want my kids to experience the world. Russia, Antarctica and Australia are the three next stops if we are fortunate enough to do so.



Love all those places.....its a personality thing, Tokyo isnt me.

Got to go see Sumo if you go.....toss the salt around.
https://www.viator.com/tours/Tokyo/Tokyo-Sumo-Wrestling-Tournament/d334-2142TYO_F550


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I lived outside Tokyo for three years, did not like it.



Wife was offered Tokyo job transfer but turned it down.    I was for going as it would have been a two year assignment.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I enjoyed Spain, Madrid is big but pretty and has interesting stops.
> This was a favorite stop, roast suckling pig was incredible.
> 
> https://www.botin.es/en/home/
> ...


I'll never forget,,,,we bass fished right near a 14th century monastery on top of a cliff beside the lake,just beautiful,,,,my boss got a LM on the first cast,,,,oh and BTW,,,,San Miguel beer,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2020)

Aaahhhhh, back at my desk ready to tackle the new year, I hope everyone has had a Safe & Happy New Year!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

I've never been to Spain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhhh, back at my desk ready to tackle the new year, I hope everyone has had a Safe & Happy New Year!!!



morning sweetiepiekeebs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've never been to Spain.


Good song,,,,Three Dog Night,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

I will say living there and not likeing Tokyo put me on the road to visit great pacific stops. Midway, Wake, Marianas, New Guinea, Australia, and NZ were all pretty cool places in their own way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Pat and GW,,,,found this the other day,,,,pretty neat stuff,,,,

https://www.sciencealert.com/scient...ion-between-computer-chips-for-the-first-time


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good morning and Happy New Year to everyone......


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I will say living there and not likeing Tokyo put me on the road to visit great pacific stops. Midway, Wake, Marianas, New Guinea, Australia, and NZ were all pretty cool places in their own way.


What's the weather like in NZ?would love to see NZ,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Pat and GW,,,,found this the other day,,,,pretty neat stuff,,,,
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/scient...ion-between-computer-chips-for-the-first-time



interesting


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> What's the weather like in NZ?would love to see NZ,,,,



Much like UK, cloudy and rainy much of the time. Place is very green, sheep and dairy cows every where. Its cold much of the year by my standards as its far south towards Antartic. I had way too much fun there. Needed to leave for health reasons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhhh, back at my desk ready to tackle the new year, I hope everyone has had a Safe & Happy New Year!!!




Mornin galfriend! 

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Much like UK, cloudy and rainy much of the time. Place is very green, sheep and dairy cows every where. Its cold much of the year by my standards as its far south towards Antartic. I had way too much fun there. Needed to leave for health reasons.


Would love to fish there,,,,looks like a pretty country,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Japan is cool to me because I am a techie and the Japanese are almost as OCD and ADHD as me... and the baseball. 

I would give anything I have in return to know exactly where this picture was taken and go there. Both my PawPaw and Godfather spilled blood on that peninsula.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

America is good enough for me. We've got just about every Landscape imaginable I'd ever want to see right here.

And, I speak the language fluently.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

NZ visit was this place, practiced flying low level formations with their C-130 outfit. We were escorted by NZ fighters so they could play. The little town was like a movie lot it was so clean.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RNZAF_Base_Ohakea

https://www.newzealand.com/in/palmerston/


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2020)

If I was to go to New Zealand, it would be to hunt red deer and fish. They have some of the finest red deer on the planet.

Mornin` folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> Japan is cool to me because I am a techie and the Japanese are almost as OCD and ADHD as me... and the baseball.
> 
> I would give anything I have in return to know exactly where this picture was taken and go there. Both my PawPaw and Godfather spilled blood on that peninsula.
> 
> View attachment 997571



With the tank its likely at a forward fire base. We used to land at the larger of those to deliver ammo during large exercises. Tanks and artillery were every where up close to the DMZ.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> Not sure I would want to live in Asia, but I have enjoyed it, Tokyo is my second favorite city on earth. Did I mention that little league baseball is pert big there?
> 
> I just want my kids to experience the world. Russia, Antarctica and Australia are the three next stops if we are fortunate enough to do so.


I completely agree. My Diddy always said that travel is the best education. He was a wise man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhhh, back at my desk ready to tackle the new year, I hope everyone has had a Safe & Happy New Year!!!


Right there with you. It sure was hard leaving the house this mornin.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Granddaughter and mom went home last night. Great start to new year.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Right there with you. It sure was hard leaving the house this mornin.


Tell me about it............hit the snooze way too many times!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Granddaughter and mom went home last night. Great start to new year.View attachment 997575


Precious!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Precious!!!



Thanks Keebs, I think so, but I'm so bias.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> With the tank its likely at a forward fire base. We used to land at the larger of those to deliver ammo during large exercises. Tanks and artillery were every where up close to the DMZ.


We have researched to no end on his service, it was a closed book to not be opened. Only a few details are known- 1. He lied about his age and joined the Army at 16- 2. He was the sole survivor of his crew. A few other things but something I wished I knew more about. 

My Godfather is a different story, his book is wide open. I will just have to wait til he’s gone to tell 90% of the stories.  

One that I can share is that he was exiled to Alaska to escape war crime charges. Another is that to this day at 87, he puts ketchup on everything he eats. I mean everything. Says it was the only way he could stomach C-Rats and it stuck with him. He also has a silver dollar that is worn completely bare. He was given 10 the night before they boarded the boat in Cali for a ‘night on the town’ and he saved one. Has been in his pocket every day of his life since that night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

Just got a text from my daughter. She got a doe this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

Hickory tater


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

Afternoon !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

rabbit food with ham and cheese salad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday Nic !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2020)

Afternoon folks!

Fixin to roll outta here in this mess to Memphis. Neighbor is here to give me ride to go pickup a rental first. I had to wait on Jags new social worker visit, she just left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

Raining in the MON agains.  Least I'm not working.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Fixin to roll outta here in this mess to Memphis. Neighbor is here to give me ride to go pickup a rental first. I had to wait on Jags new social worker visit, she just left.



Safe travels Chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday Nic !!!


X2 from me,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

Gracious  ya'll, time is flying . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank ya`ll kindly. It`s a good day and I`m fixing to get right in the midst of a 2 inch thick ribeye.  Ruger`s cup was the perfect compliment to sample the Scotch.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll kindly. It`s a good day and I`m fixing to get right in the midst of a 2 inch thick ribeye.  Ruger`s cup was the perfect compliment to sample the Scotch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 997597


Nice presents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Is that a new grill also,,,,?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is that a new grill also,,,,?




That`s the basket on the front of our new hunting buggy. It was a Christmas present from each of us to the other.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the basket on the front of our new hunting buggy. It was a Christmas present from each of us to the other.


I was wondering?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is that a new grill also,,,,?




It's a mobile grill, ya Yank !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a mobile grill, ya Yank !!!


? ? ? ?, I couldn't tell,my eyes aren't the best,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2020)

I am  not a duck


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2020)

But the rain seems not to care


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

Sunny and 71 in 30132. Went out ta cut the grass and heard 2 Tom turkeys gobbling their heads off. Supposed to be in the mid 80's by early next week. I might open the cement pond and put some tomato plants in the ground.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and 71 in 30132. Went out ta cut the grass and heard 2 Tom turkeys gobbling their heads off. Supposed to be in the mid 80's by early next week. I might open the cement pond and put some tomato plants in the ground.



With the weather moving from W to E I suppose it will be here by morning.   Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and 71 in 30132. Went out ta cut the grass and heard 2 Tom turkeys gobbling their heads off. Supposed to be in the mid 80's by early next week. I might open the cement pond and put some tomato plants in the ground.


pictures when ya do, dude!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With the weather moving from W to E I suppose it will be here by morning.   Thanks for the heads up.


Just here ta help Gmoney!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2020)

Welp, 1st Monday on a Thursday in the books, at least tomorrow is Friday!!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2020)

What's fo suppa ???


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo suppa ???


Canned heat for friends of Boma and enemies to this country. MAGA!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 3, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2020)

Mornin`. folks. Thank ya`ll for the kind words on my birthday yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Balmy 34 degrees here this AM,no wind,,,,

Man,you guys sure have some warm weather,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

I can actually see the driveway,,,,after plowing,most of the snow melted on the driveway yesterday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Relatively mild Temps for the next ten days,,,,if no change,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

good day batbro, Nic, and SwampY

Will the good odiferous waves wake the other super drivelers?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Gotta go to Wally World this AM,,,,I go early,,,,

Then I have to get a ton of Pellets and a 17mm socket,,,,probably just get a set of sockets,,,,everything's mm now,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2020)

Morning children


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Mng Bog,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

My boy is gonna try and do the wife's brakes Sat or Sunday,,,,pads and rotors came yesterday,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta go to Wally World this AM,,,,I go early,,,,
> 
> Then I have to get a ton of Pellets and a 17mm socket,,,,probably just get a set of sockets,,,,everything's mm now,,,,





Cmp1 said:


> My boy is gonna try and do the wife's brakes Sat or Sunday,,,,pads and rotors came yesterday,,,,



Drives me crazy trying to work on something.   Half the bolts SAE and half metric.   So if you don't have a set of metric I agree just get a complete set.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Friday came quickly this week didn't it?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 3, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

how-d trad


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2020)

Mernin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 3, 2020)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow DRIVELERS.

I also am sending a SPECIAL GOOD MORNING to Ms Keebs as I have surely missed seeing her pretty smiling face for much too long now !!!   

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



good day keebs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Good morning folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger and Chief,  are you both live from the work place?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Have a Doc appt this morning so I’m working mobile today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Have a Doc appt this morning so I’m working mobile today.



cough cough hope for a good report


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Still @ Hotel, got another hour before heading to Arena.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Central time here


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Good morning evabody. 
15 carbs is  for breakfast.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Have a Doc appt this morning so I’m working mobile today.


Don,t let the Dr. Poke you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning evabody.
> 15 carbs is View attachment 997700 for breakfast.



I could take a pic of the empty plate that had sausage, egg, and cheese and zero carbs!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still @ Hotel, got another hour before heading to Arena.


Hope your inside today.Yesterday was nasty outside..today is not much better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still @ Hotel, got another hour before heading to Arena.



Breakfast on the hotel's dime.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I could take a pic of the empty plate that had sausage, egg, and cheese and zero carbs!!


That is my go to meal.I felt like splurging today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh and better wake those millennials up.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Have to go.Taking wife to work then go see my mom and dad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> That is my go to meal.I felt like splurging today.



Need a cheat every now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Hope your inside today.Yesterday was nasty outside..today is not much better.



Thankfully we are here. All underneath cover.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Breakfast on the hotel's dime.



Breakfast @ arena, our catering.


----------



## redeli (Jan 3, 2020)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, Wally World was easy,,,,gotta socket set,,.,not at Wally World though,,,,up to 17mm,,,,got some anti seize too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2020)

And a bottle of bernzomatic,just in case,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Holla later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Morning time !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

My Doc has the most convenient office. No stupid table, big leather recliner chair. It weights you when you sit down. The nurse pulls a small tube of blood which goes in a handheld scanner in the room. By time Doc comes in there’s no waiting on labs, all info is in the computer. If you have to see a doc this is how it’s done.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Nasty day to be runnin errands but at least it isn,t 32 degrees and freezing rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Nasty day to be runnin errands but at least it isn,t 32 degrees and freezing rain.


Bring on the cold ... Snow is welcome too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Nasty day to be runnin errands but at least it isn,t 32 degrees and freezing rain.



Agree whole heartedly..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the cold ... Snow is welcome too!


Snow is fun.....freezing rain or ice is a (dont want to get banned)


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Well, Wally World was easy,,,,gotta socket set,,.,not at Wally World though,,,,up to 17mm,,,,got some anti seize too,,,,


You need metrics to work on that Dodge?....


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone going to the rendevous in Albany the 8,9 or 10th?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the cold ... Snow is welcome too!


 No ice or snow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Saw the head mechanic today. He said the test they did last week showed my engine is almost back to normal. I never had anyone accuse me of being “normal” before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Afternoon folks, pretty much coasting for the rest of the day now until we tear this stuff out tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Anyone going to the rendevous in Albany the 8,9 or 10th?



Thought about it.    Would like to meet Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks, pretty much coasting for the rest of the day now until we tear this stuff out tonight.



Driving home or spending the night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Driving home or spending the night?



Spending the night tonight in hotel, checking in to an AirB&B tomorrow to spend the night again, heading to OK City Sunday to do Monday show and heading home Tuesday.

Just didn’t make sense to go back home Sat and come right back through her to OK city Sunday. We’re halfway there now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> No ice or snow.


One more comment like that and you have lost your turkey guide ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> One more comment like that and you have lost your turkey guide ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> One more comment like that and you have lost your turkey guide ??



We know someone who has dozens tied up in front of his house.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We know someone who has dozens tied up in front of his house.



Yep, I’m riding shotgun on his lawnmower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Twiddling thumbs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Twiddling thumbs



Jump in the ring and challenge someone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We know someone who has dozens tied up in front of his house.


Ingles cuts the chase ... You can get one oven ready for a dollar 2.99 ?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Anyone going to the rendevous in Albany the 8,9 or 10th?


10th-11th-12th.......... I'm going to see if LilMan wants to go again........ I haven't had him in a few weekends, kinda missing the rascal!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought about it.    Would like to meet Nic.


 I gotta go now!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Batinglesbro?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Same weekend at Unico Turkey call show. 

It would be good to see the curmudgeon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jump in the ring and challenge someone.



Wouldn’t want to hurt one of these Big Stars. Plus, they don’t pay me enough to display my skills!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn’t want to hurt one of these Big Stars. Plus, they don’t pay me enough to display my skills!


 good save!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Batinglesbro?


say huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same weekend at Unico Turkey call show.
> 
> It would be good to see the curmudgeon.



Are you going?  If so, which day?   Cabin is 3 miles from there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Keebs said:


> say huh?



batbro has lots of turks in his yard and Ruger mentions Ingles as an alternative.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same weekend at Unico Turkey call show.
> 
> It would be good to see the curmudgeon.



Wednesday is my only day off after coming home from OK City, then leave back out Thursday for another one like this in Evansville IN on a Friday and Monday Lexington KY.

I sure did want to get down there and sample a shot in a tin cup in that tipi.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going?  If so, which day?   Cabin is 3 miles from there.



Seriously thinking about it. I have a trip that gets back Friday evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Seriously thinking about it. I have a trip that gets back Friday evening.



It is so looking like rain at this point that I am in a quandary as to an activity.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Pouring rain in the MON, tired of this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Gonna be a fun ride in the mines tmrow night...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a fun ride in the mines tmrow night...



I’ve seen a rollover yesterday and today from losing control on I-75 due to wet roads.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is so looking like rain at this point that I am in a quandary as to an activity.



G it looks like Saturday evening is the only evening the wife and I get together this week. If I go it would be to arrive Saturday morning so I can come back that afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve seen a rollover yesterday and today from losing control on I-75 due to wet roads.




Come play with me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve seen a rollover yesterday and today from losing control on I-75 due to wet roads.



Saw several on the way here yesterday evening. It got so bad one time I was down to 41mph on the interstate and still couldn’t see the lines. White knuckling it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come play with me !!



I can only imagine how slick that must be in this rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can only imagine how slick that must be in this rain.




Have you ever seen a D-8 flip with a experienced operator???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you ever seen a D-8 flip with a experienced operator???



No I haven’t, don’t want to be around that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2020)

This one is almost done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> No I haven’t, don’t want to be around that.




I saw him sliding,sliding, sliding, Me hollering NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, wasn't nothing he could do, but ride it down the stock pile..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2020)

We're just 2 lost souls swimming in a fish bowl . .   Listening to a some Pink


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

morning batbro

I rolled over this morning when I heard it was still raining.

The word to describe my yard is sloppy due to all this rain,


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2020)

Good  morning   Bat  and  Gobblin  
thanks  for the coffee  G  
59 and cloudy here, yard is soupy


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pouring rain in the MON, tired of this.


Much more  of this and my feet are gonna web, which means custom shews  and such


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> G it looks like Saturday evening is the only evening the wife and I get together this week. If I go it would be to arrive Saturday morning so I can come back that afternoon.



I've got so much turkey hunting equipment I've been giving it away this past year.  So going would be just to browse, fish, and meet you again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

cramer said:


> Good  morning   Bat  and  Gobblin
> thanks  for the coffee  G
> 59 and cloudy here, yard is soupy


 
Warm but it has stopped a minute here.

morning cramer


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Waiting on the the pro liars club to come on and tell me how much their predictions have changed since last night. IF it looks like I've got a window of a couple of hours...I'm going and see how deep the pond is after all this mess, maybe catch a fish or three.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Waiting on the the pro liars club to come on and tell me how much their predictions have changed since last night. IF it looks like I've got a window of a couple of hours...I'm going and see how deep the pond is after all this mess, maybe catch a fish or three.



Sounds like a plan.   The waiting to see and I mean SEE so you don't get swept away in the overflow.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like a plan.   The waiting to see and I mean SEE so you don't get swept away in the overflow.


Funny you should put it that way. Pond hasn't reached the spillway in 4 years. I'd be happy to see that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Good morning folks....


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Well, looks good to go, might get a little windy about 10am. I ought to be tired and sore by then.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning Ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got so much turkey hunting equipment I've been giving it away this past year.  So going would be just to browse, fish, and meet you again.



Same here, I think I’ll pass rather than rush the day to get back.
I’ll be glad when Mrs Ruger gets off night shift.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

"Gone Fish'n"!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2020)

Good  morning  Cmp1


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

morning SwampY


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all



how-d trad


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how-d trad


Morning GW. Back home and trying to get over the flu and dry out some. We got some rain the last few days. All the creeks and rivers between us were flooded yesterday evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning GW. Back home and trying to get over the flu and dry out some. We got some rain the last few days. All the creeks and rivers between us were flooded yesterday evening.



Yep the springs around here were roaring, rushing streams here.    The roadside ditches were spilling over and leaving standing water on the roadways.  We need several days of sunshine.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Mng GW,Cramer,Trad,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Freezing rain here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same here, I think I’ll pass rather than rush the day to get back.
> I’ll be glad when Mrs Ruger gets off night shift.



There were 12 turks outside my cabin yesterday morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

Keebs said:


> 10th-11th-12th.......... I'm going to see if LilMan wants to go again........ I haven't had him in a few weekends, kinda missing the rascal!!
> 
> I gotta go now!!



I`ll be there. It`ll be our 28th year doing this event.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Morn folks! 

Slept in for a couple extra hours.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 4, 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Pretty and sunny here this Mornin finally, but windy cold.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

Here`s just a few of the renegades from last year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Clouds breaking up here finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s just a few of the renegades from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 997814



Throw in a bunch of us drivelers and you’d a had a Tribe of Renegades!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

The feller third from the left, you do NOT want him shooting at you with that 45 caliber flintlock longrifle. He`s good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The feller third from the left, you do NOT want him shooting at you with that 45 caliber flintlock longrifle. He`s good.



I’m more worried about that Wooly Mammoth in the center.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Them rascals’ll sneak up on you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m more worried about that Wooly Mammoth in the center.


Tender lookin feller aint he.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Tender lookin feller aint he.





Low n slow the only way you could tenderize that rascal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

One of the boys last night called the desk inquiring about a late checkout. He asked what time checkout was and the gal at desk told him 11:00. He said we were hoping for a later checkout and she asked what time. He told her 1:00, she hung up on him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

Sun is out and the wind is blowing strong! GON be cold by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sun is out and the wind is blowing strong! GON be cold by tomorrow morning.



Daggum, Sun was shining good just a little bit ago. Done overcast back over with cold wind.


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2020)

And raining here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum, Sun was shining good just a little bit ago. Done overcast back over with cold wind.


Extended forecast shows a lot more rain coming. Yuck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

drizzle, sunshine, repeat

but always windy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

And it is raining, not drizzling, again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

65 and right windy here. It cant decide it it wants to be cloudy or sunshine. After 1 6/10 we`ve had enough rain for a spell. Winds are favorable for an afternoon hunt though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

With only having a manufactured fireplace this blower hearth seems to be doing the job to take the chill out of the air and not run the heat pump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> With only having a manufactured fireplace this blower hearth seems to be doing the job to take the chill out of the air and not run the heat pump.
> View attachment 997818



Is that real logs or gas, Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that real logs or gas, Ruger?



It’s a wood fire.  Wood lays on top of those steel tubes, blower to the left of the fireplace pulls room air in and through the grate tubes blowing warm air out into the room.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Better view with screens open.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 4, 2020)

Had a "good" morning. First three cast brought fish to the bank:
1st cast of this decade, nothing to brag about.. but I will anyways, that mirror is 10 inches tall.



The second cast I hung one a good bit bigger, but as I grabbed the hook it flipped off..hit the bank and swam away. I call that a catch with a "sporting release".

The third cast got me this lil one.



Got 6 more mixed but a good bit larger after I moved to deeper water, but I wasn't hobblin' 1/2 way around the pond back to the truck to take more pix. Not too bad for the first 3 hours fish'n this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s a wood fire.  Wood lays on top of those steel tubes, blower to the left of the fireplace pulls room air in and through the grate tubes blowing warm air out into the room.


Nice. I love our wood burning fireplace with the blower. Keeps the heater from coming on and I love the sound and smell of a real wood burning fire.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice. I love our wood burning fireplace with the blower. Keeps the heater from coming on and I love the sound and smell of a real wood burning fire.



I agree, the outlet for the fireplace blower is on the emergency generator circuit for emergency heat if the power goes off. Turns out I like it a lot just to take the chill off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I agree, the outlet for the fireplace blower is on the emergency generator circuit for emergency heat if the power goes off. Turns out I like it a lot just to take the chill off.


Sounds like you're prepared! That's awesome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

Walked out to the pasture to gather up the feed sacks the wind done scattered and got a couple of pictures a few minutes ago. My old bird dog locked down tight on a sparrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

Air B&B not bad at all. Centrally located, all amenities plenty of beds. Got a set of gas logs burnin now.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Air B&B not bad at all. Centrally located, all amenities plenty of beds. Got a set of gas logs burnin now.


I have had great luck with Air B&B's. Got an Apartment in downtown Milan, Italy last summer for 100 bucks a night. With 5 of us traveling, we would have had to have two hotel rooms per night by European standards. 


Was headed to meet 1eye in the deer woods today- got to I75, filled up with gas at the Racetrack, filled the cooler with beer and water and my hat blew off. I then turned on Waze and WSB and the interstate's were horrible. Brought it on back home and will head down in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Air B&B not bad at all. Centrally located, all amenities plenty of beds. Got a set of gas logs burnin now.


 
When we do girls weekend we use Air B&B. Always a nice place and like you said, mostly centrally localded.  
They are going to Paris for the next one. I will not attend.  Just for a Jimmy Buffet concert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When we do girls weekend we use Air B&B. Always a nice place and like you said, mostly centrally localded.
> They are going to Paris for the next one. I will not attend.  Just for a Jimmy Buffet concert?



I’d have to pass on that one myself. 

I really have no desire to travel abroad anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d have to pass on that one myself.
> 
> I really have no desire to travel abroad anymore.



Going to England and Wales next summer myself.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

We used Air B&B to find the cabin we got in Chattanooga for our short notice anniversary trip. It worked out well for us.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Been to UK a bunch, stayed there for many months in the military.
Wouldn’t mind going to Ireland and see where my folks come from, other than that I’m not eager to travel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d have to pass on that one myself.
> 
> I really have no desire to travel abroad anymore.


Me either Jeff. Especially not for 4 days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been to UK a bunch, stayed there for many months in the military.
> Wouldn’t mind going to Ireland and see where my folks come from, other than that I’m not eager to travel.



Enjoyed Ireland and Scotland both


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either Jeff. Especially not for 4 days.



This next trip is for 16 days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either Jeff. Especially not for 4 days.



They’ll feel like they been jerked through a knot hole. 9-11 hours there. 6 hour time zone change. Short stay and 9-11 hours back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> They’ll feel like they been jerked through a knot hole. 9-11 hours there. 6 hour time zone change. Short stay and 9-11 hours back.


Well, one of them will stay for a while. The other two have no idea what they are getting into.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been to UK a bunch, stayed there for many months in the military.
> Wouldn’t mind going to Ireland and see where my folks come from, other than that I’m not eager to travel.


I'll travel to Europe any day of the week. My factory is in the UK, have flown on Sunday night, arrived Monday morning, changed clothes in the restroom, in meetings all day and then out back to ATL the next morning at 10am. Those days don't suck much, its the following days after getting home that suck. Haven't been to the UK in a little over two years, really craving some pub time and Shepard's Pie!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

I had good times in the UK. I’ve flown with them and air dropped the the Royal Dragoons. Stayed there long enough to get to know the folks.

I’m over whirlwind trips, I could do it but don’t want to anymore. I’ve been sitting at my desk in Peachtree City get a call, grab a bag and go to bed in Germany many times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Luckily I can sleep on the flight over and arrive fairly refreshed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Luckily I can sleep on the flight over and arrive fairly refreshed.



Yep, take off evening here, feedem, turn the heat up a couple degrees and most are quiet Land in the morning there.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, take off evening here, feedem, turn the heat up a couple degrees and most are quiet Land in the morning there.


Take off and play on the internet (or watch TV) until you reach Maine. By that time you have had dinner and at lest four Vodka's. Sleep for four hours, wake up, eat a muffin, land. If you can get through the Maine to Ireland leg with four hours sleep, all will be good. The next step in that journey is to fight the sleep monster off about 2pm the next day. Make it to dinner and beers, Scott free, no pun intended.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2020)

Afternoon !!!  Just poured out 2.5 in the rain gauge, thought we had more.  Gonna be a fun night . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Luckily I can sleep on the flight over and arrive fairly refreshed.


I would, but I snore like a bear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

175 mph wind


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> 175 mph wind



Glad you let me know it’s on it’s way here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Glad you let me know it’s on it’s way here.


Just lookin out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> 175 mph wind


True that. We got waves in the pool cover.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just took a feel better and grabbed another beer- got a samidge on the way with a pizzer. Out of here at 4 to try and get some meat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2020)

Daaaaaaaaaang wind is bloooooooooowing !!!  Maybe it'll dry out some mine roads.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang wind is bloooooooooowing !!!  Maybe it'll dry out some mine roads.



Or blow them into the next county.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2020)

Saddle up, it's time to play . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Well, we went from flooding rain to sleet. 

And people like Winter weather.


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would, but I snore like a bear.


Me too.
I would scare the flight crew


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

Cooked some cats tonight!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 4, 2020)

Good evening to all the world travenging drivelers,an a special hello to all the ones that stay in the USA.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks like a 10 day period of rain in the next few weeks.Hopefully they are as wrong as when they predict a major snowstorm for all of Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, we went from flooding rain to sleet.
> 
> And people like Winter weather.




Yes, some of us do. And we will not be criticized for it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2020)

I'd take cold over sweltering heat and humidity any day! Here in GA we really don't have a winter! Even on its worst behaviour, winter only shows up every now and again! What we get here in this state is small slices of relief from the endless heat and humidity!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Well yes it must be full after all this rain.

Time to tap just a little for coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well yes it must be full after all this rain.
> 
> Time to tap just a little for coffee


Morning Gmoney


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Gmoney



Good day bloodbro

going tree climbing this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good day bloodbro
> 
> going tree climbing this morning?


Ain't sure ... Got to walk outside and see how windy it is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't sure ... Got to walk outside and see how windy it is.



Fairly calm here but chilly


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Good  morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
Diesel  woke me up, let me out/eat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning !!! 34 here, very light wind.


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Back porch thermometer  says 33 , 34
kinda calm


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning y’all. No wind but 32 degrees here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Man sat down in my recliner and dosed off!


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Man sat down in my recliner and dosed off!


This morning  or last nite?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

cramer said:


> This morning  or last nite?


This morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Man sat down in my recliner and dosed off!



It happens to me almost every time I sit in my recliner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Balmy 28 degrees here,,,,Ice everywhere,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

morning trad, quack, cramer, and SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2020)

X2,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Good morning, 30 degrees at 30184.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Porch sitting with the 308


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Winter weather advisory here,,,,couple inches of snow,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Man sat down in my recliner and dosed off!




You need the rest brother.  Sometimes you get pure tuckered out .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

At least it isn’t blowing “175 mph” today


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need the rest brother.  Sometimes you get pure tuckered out .


I have jury duty this week. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> At least it isn’t blowing “175 mph” today


True dat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I have jury duty this week. Not looking forward to it.




I'd rather be at  work . . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I have jury duty this week. Not looking forward to it.



Last time I did it was pure boredom. Sat there for four days to get tossed once interviewed.


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather be at  hit my thumb with a hammer . . .


----------------


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Last time I did it was pure boredom. Sat there for four days to get tossed once interviewed.



And they don't allow you to bring anything to occupy your time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Your not black, single female or impaired elderly your not sitting no jury. The guy I was interviewed for was a local drug dealer, what a punk. Looking hard at the jurors when interviewed. His lawyer excluded me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

Good Sunday all !!  Crash time . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And they don't allow you to bring anything to occupy your time.



I burned through two novels that week sitting in their steel chairs.

Good night Quack.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 5, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.

I got up early this morning and washed and dried 3 loads of clothes so that I would have something to wear this week.  

Unfortunately, the winds blew so hard yesterday that it dang near blew me into the next county.  I am really glad that I wasn't flying the "unfriendly skies" last night.

I am planning to have lunch with my girlfriend today and I already have a big smile on my face in anticipation of seeing her this weekend.  

I hope that all of you will have a good day today as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I burned through two novels that week sitting in their steel chairs.
> 
> Good night Quack.



That was good.  The last time I had jury duty they said not to bring any materials.   Of course you might have been dismissed due to the books you were reading.


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Sunday all !!  Crash time . .


Good nite Quack


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Wear a Colon jersey and ewe will get picked


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Then deep  fry


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

Chief?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That was good.  The last time I had jury duty they said not to bring any materials.   Of course you might have been dismissed due to the books you were reading.



When they asked what the wife and I did for a living I could see I was headed for the door. The single mom was the only one on that jury panel that worked. The rest were retired or on assistance of some kind. All but one selectee was black.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

cramer said:


> Chief?



Here I’m iz!

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Here I’m iz!
> 
> Good Mornin folks!



Where is here?


----------



## cramer (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is here?


Good question . 
2 songs for Chief:
Hard Drivin  Man - J Giles  
Ramblin  Man -ABB


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is here?



Still in MEM @ Air B&B. We’ll probably leave out of here bout noonish for OKC.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Y'all go check out some the YouTube documentaries on MS13. Those guys are extremely violent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all go check out some the YouTube documentaries on MS13. Those guys are extremely violent!



Yessir I have, and they are ruthless. Not to mention over 50,000 strong.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Good Mornin to evabody trying to  get a winter tan today. Might be a good day to be outside enjoying this cool sunny day....sorry swampy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Chief upping his post count 6 duplications at a time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir I have for quite some time now. Not only are they ruthless, they are 50,000 strong.


You can say that again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief upping his post count 6 duplications at a time.



Having problems with phone and sharing this WiFi with 5 others all surfing at the same time. 

I finally had to shut my phone down and try to refresh it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Hopefully a Mod (Ruger or Nic) can delet them. I’m having trouble just posting, tried to delete unsuccessfully I think.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

III percenters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> You can say that again!



Please no.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

This one may not see sundown, especially with Jeff’s phone acting up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> This one may not see sundown, especially with Jeff’s phone acting up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


>



Took 2 minutes to post ^^^^that reply.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Headin to OKC, holler later!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Interesting drive, start in rice and bean fields, few trees. Reach the Ozarks with hills and trees. Cross the Arkansas and the trees get shorter by the mile. By OKC your on the prairie with cotton woods along the streams and a few mesquite trees.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Interesting drive, start in rice and bean fields, few trees. Reach the Ozarks with hills and trees. Cross the Arkansas and the trees get shorter by the mile. By OKC your on the prairie with cotton woods along the streams and a few mesquite trees.


Go south/sw about 600 miles and its nothing but mesquite trees.Turkeys roost on the power poles.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Took 2 minutes to post ^^^^that reply.


Operator error?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

How d !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How d !!!


What's up quackgrow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up quackgrow?




Headed in shortly !!  Last one for a couple.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

My terrible low carb supper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> My terrible no carb supperView attachment 997974



You poor man.   It looks better than what I might be able to scrounge for my no/low carb meal tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone thinking about going to Cheehaw this weekend?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone thinking about going to Cheehaw this weekend?


I was thinking about going if the weather isn,t to bad.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You poor man.   It looks better than what I might be able to scrounge for my no/low carb meal tonight.


It was goot.Although the onion added 12 carbs to the meal..Still working on the 45 or less plan most days.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed in shortly !!  Last one for a couple.


Be safe and make sure you bring pete in tonight.....suppose to be chilly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Cheeken soup made with celery, carrots, maybe some onion.   Parmesan crisps instead of crackers.   100% parmesan cheese.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I was thinking about going if the weather isn,t to bad.



Which day?   Might could find a place to meet like Macon and go on together.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Any day .I am available.Sat there will be more GON members there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Settled into room in OKC. Now to go get a cold drank and some vittles.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Where you at in town?
I lived down in Moore for a couple years when stationed out there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Go to Braums, good burgers and great ice cream. They have a dairy operation and plant nearby.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Settled into room in OKC. Now to go get a cold drank and some vittles.


I hear the McDonald's in Southside is good if you don,t get shot gettin there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I hear the McDonald's in Southside is good if you don,t get shot gettin there.



In an Air B&B on S. Shields.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Where you at in town?
> I lived down in Moore for a couple years when stationed out there.



Downtown, just walked over to the brewery had a beer and burger. Simple mission, quick and back to room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Go to Braums, good burgers and great ice cream. They have a dairy operation and plant nearby.



Wish I had gone there, would’ve loved some ice cream. Didn’t see your post til I got back to room.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

This one is about to be toast.   Not that crakajak nor I would eat toast while counting carbs.

Oh and morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 6, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy "cold" Monday morning to all of you members of the Driveler Nation.  I just wheeled my huge garbage container out to the curb and it was so cold that my feet just about froze to the ground.   

Yesterday, I was warm as toast as I did get to have lunch with my girlfriend and then share some "up close and personal time" together.  

I've got to get back in the working mode so that I can make some  money to pay for all of my Christmas time donations and presents etc.  

I have got to get a shipment in and get it processed for delivery to my customer most probably by early next week.    Unfortunately, it looks like more rain off and on throughout the rest of this week so I hope that I can get that accomplished.  Our local weatherman in the Augusta area must have a middle name of "RAIN" because that is all that I hear from him for the past month or so.  I would appreciate it very much if somebody would turn off the water faucet for at least the next 2-3 weeks now.   

ps:  It looks like most of the Drivelers must be getting their "beauty sleep" this morning instead of being productive "early rise" citizens.   Thankfully, Gobblin's alarm clock still works like a charm !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning ... Jury duty this week! I'm sending some ol boy to da big house!!


----------



## redeli (Jan 6, 2020)

morning all


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 6, 2020)

morning slicks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning !!!  34 here at da Luv Shak .  Wife's gotta cold, grrrrrr.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2020)

24 degrees here,N wind is cold,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> My terrible low carb supperView attachment 997974


Looks great,,,,love chops,,,,we had cheesesteaks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  34 here at da Luv Shak .  Wife's gotta cold, grrrrrr.


I'll take your 34 degrees,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll take your 34 degrees,,,,




You wanna take my 12hr midnight shifts playing in something that's ALOT more slippery than ice and snow ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna take my 12hr midnight shifts playing in something that's ALOT more slippery than ice and snow ???


No thanks buds,but I'll take your temp though,,,,can't walk down our driveway,,,,Ice,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

Mornin`. Fixin` to go set up my lodge, rope off the weapons range and set up the tomahawk block, and lay in some firewood.

Hope ya`ll have a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Fixin` to go set up my lodge, rope off the weapons range and set up the tomahawk block, and lay in some firewood.
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a good day.



Good Mornin!

You going to boil some black coffee on that fire?

Mornin folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin!
> 
> You going to boil some black coffee on that fire?
> 
> Mornin folks!




Not before Friday I won`t because after it dies down, fire ants will move in and build a nest right next to it. I won`t be back to it till Friday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning........setting up travel for NY, headed to Albany later this week.

Slap them in the slammer BOG!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Fixin` to go set up my lodge, rope off the weapons range and set up the tomahawk block, and lay in some firewood.
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a good day.


Have fun...be careful....you know how them tomahawks are without the proper amount of coffee in them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

32° in OKC this morn with a 5mph breeze. Chilly


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

Good Mornin evabody.Going to be a good day for us all.Sun is shining. Not on much breeze.Chill in the air......One would think it's deer season.
Hopen you all have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ... Jury duty this week! I'm sending some ol boy to da big house!!


Why you be hating on just da boys.Statistics show that most crimes committed by males is because a female is poking them to do it...........


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna take my 12hr midnight shifts playing in something that's ALOT more slippery than ice and snow ???


You practicing for da nekkid twister again?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff, your like me traveling for work. Dont get enough time to see what's there.
Two things in OKC, The OKC National Museum and Memorial contains the history of the bombing of the federal building. The Cowboy Hall of Fame is absolutely world class.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> You practicing for da nekkid twister again?




No sir, those days are long gone.  All I can to do walk up/down steps.

Lost 60lbs on the low carb diet, snack on poke skins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Hangin 'round 190, plus I'm 6'6 when I'm drankin . .   Nappy time, good Monday all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeff, your like me traveling for work. Dont get enough time to see what's there.
> Two things in OKC, The OKC National Museum and Memorial contains the history of the bombing of the federal building. The Cowboy Hall of Fame is absolutely world class.



10-4 Rugerbro, every once in a while we’re able to do a little something, not often.

Next week we are going to hit the Kentucky Bourbon trail on the way from Evansville to Lexington detouring through Louisville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Holler later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, normal 2.5 hrs nap . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, normal 2.5 hrs nap . .


Ok, past time to work on this, the older you get the grumpier you become with that little of sleep........... lemme consult the googledemigods and see what I can come up for you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Ok, past time to work on this, the older you get the grumpier you become with that little of sleep........... lemme consult the googledemigods and see what I can come up for you!



bless you sweet lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Chillin’


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bless you sweet lady.


Off the top of my head I could make a zillion suggestions, but he ain't gonna lissen to me no way.......... he's got the basics down, that I know of, but he could add a few things, but you know how you menfolk can be!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Chillin’


people watchin, huh?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Ok, past time to work on this, the older you get the grumpier you become with that little of sleep........... lemme consult the googledemigods and see what I can come up for you!


More drugs or likker helps.?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Off the top of my head I could make a zillion suggestions, but he ain't gonna lissen to me no way.......... he's got the basics down, that I know of, but he could add a few things, but you know how you menfolk can be!



There is no need to lump all us menfolk into one barrel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> people watchin, huh?



More like avoidin’ them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Save me Tom Cruise....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

This one fits right now.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This one fits right now.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Save me Tom Cruise....


He's about the only one of the hollywierd crowd that Ricky Ger...uh..whatever his name is / was didn't chew up and spit out at that stupid award show last night. The "other" Tom has a mob with torches and pitchforks headed to that guy's house right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Batjack said:


> He's about the only one of the hollywierd crowd that Ricky Ger...uh..whatever his name is / was didn't chew up and spit out at that stupid award show last night. The "other" Tom has a mob with torches and pitchforks headed to that guy's house right now.


What are youns talkin about sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> What are youns talkin about sir



The British host of the Golden Globes last night ripped all of Hollywood new ones about all their political positions.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This one fits right now.


Sorry Darlin', don't lump all women in the same barrel either, I ain't got NONE of those worries no mo!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The British host of the Golden Globes last night ripped all of Hollywood new ones about all their political positions.


He did a good job!!


----------

